# EXEXCRUCIATION - a Noblilis PbP



## sophist (Mar 24, 2005)

The Begining and the End

After the waves of darkness and light end, you come back to your senses. Diadora has sunk back into the floor of her temple and you have been ennobled. New sights and sounds assault your senses until you manage to gain back the control. You see that a man appeared. He wears simple, sheepherder's clothing,  has long black hair, and eyes wise beyond his physically young years. Yet it begins again: an enourmous flood of images drowns out any thought. Yet, you understand: the tree that carries the world, Heaven and Hell; glimmers of other worlds rise in your mind – then Lord Entropy, earth's Lord of unfahomable origin, and the other Impetrators and Nobles. Too much. But even more images come: a vast darkness filled with stars, so large that could be reduce even the mightiest souls to insignificance – and an unfathomable darkness, a spiritual blackness that cannot be understood.

Mercifully, it ends again. As you pick yourself up, the shepherd watches you intently. As you brush the dust from your clothes, he begins to speak:

„ The Mistress has chosen you. The time has come. As you will understand your duties, you will see the need of your service. Yet great deeds always also take a lot from you. And bound in service your freedom must suffer.

„But dispair not: But have been given one last time on your earth, free from the troubles of Noble life. You may set your affairs in order, live a time of joy and innocence or do as your freedom dictates. You have seven days, seven hours, seven minutes. Not a second more. Then you will be called upon for your first duty: Attendance of the Locust Court, to one of Lord Entropy's revels.

„This is your last chance to have a time untouched by intrigue, when the mortals will remember you, when cruel secrets are still locked for you, and when your honor will mean much to mortal man(***). Take this chance.“

He nods and gives you an encouraging smile. „ I am the the Elatic, some call me a stranger. Until yesterday, I was but a sheperd, living my days happily on the green hills of Degg. Now I am the herold of your mistress in Derr, to speak where She must gather strength. If you need anything, you can call on me. My herd is now this city. I will always be near the temple to watch over it.

„You, Baronet, have been given the highest control of this realm, so I assume you will be the Noble of the highest authority in this realm. We need an honorable judge desperatly. Due to others duties, the old power left an important case unresolved.

„Marchessa, your help will be needed here, too, but I guess more out on the earth. Your domains has become scarce in the world of man.

„You alone, Marquis of the Forgotten, will know the way to your castle. Guard the thing there and unveil their cloak of forgetfulness only when great needs demand it. (***)“

//* Where there asterisks are (***) this post can be modified to include/remove (new) players *//


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Mar 27, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

The newly enNobled Marchessa of Innocence pats down her rather drab T-shirt and jeans.  "I wonder if all this is going to mean a wardrobe change..." she says to herself thoughtfully, before looking up at her Familia.  "I think," says Alyra Tannenbaum with a bit of a nervous grin, "that before we start to do anything too complicated, that I should like to know who you all are.  I know your _titles_, of course, but, that doesn't tell me who _you_ are, after all.  And if we're all going to be brothers and sisters -- or brothers and sister, I suppose -- I'd like to know."  She seems to have an intensely interested look in her eyes -- spurred on by a spark of the spiritus Dei, perhaps?


----------



## Wandering soul (Mar 27, 2005)

Michael Martinez, Duke of Shadows

Michael frowns thoughtfully as he idly pushes a finger through some of the many small round holes in his black, militaristic clothing.  "I am forced to agree with you.. my last outing seems to have been rather hard on my outfit".

He shrugs self-depreciatingly as he says "I have often found titles to be things that people do not truly earn and will frequently attempt to hide behind.  I would ask that you use mine only where absolutely necessary - particularly as experience suggest that my existence should not be a matter of general knowledge"

"As to _who _ I am, there is little to tell.  For now, simply consider me a soldier, who has attempted to do his best for his country and will now endevour to do the same for his 'familia'".

"Perhaps these other fine gentlemen would make more interesting specimens for your study?  Alternatively, if you do not consider it an imposition, I for one would certainly be fascinated to learn more of your good self."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 28, 2005)

*David Artel, Baronet of Chivalry, True King of Derr'Degg*

"I _think_," David smiles, "that the lady was asking for a _name_, soldier.  I am glad that we seem to have similar goals to do the best for our familia, and am grateful to be joined with each of you.  As for me, I am David Artel, Baronet of Chivalry.  And, apparently, the True King of our Chancel -- you didn't introduce yourself, little one.  I think we will come to know each other with time, though."  David looks each person in the eyes as he shakes each hand, "Elatic, thank you for your offer -- I am sure we will find occasion to speak with you more than once.  I will try to be an honorable judge in all the matters I preside over, and if there is a place I am needed then I will indeed attend to it."


----------



## Wandering soul (Mar 29, 2005)

*Michael Martinez, Duke of Shadows*

Michael smiles wryly and says "names... what are they really worth?  

However, if it is a name that you want, perhaps it should be the one that I was known by in the mortal world".

He pauses in recollection... then bows and with distinct irony says

"Call me Mamba, it is as good a name as any I have had".


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Mar 30, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra looks a bit bemused as David calls her "little one," but lets it pass.  "Well," she says a bit pointedly, "_my_ name is Alyra Tannenbaum, and I'm supposed to be the Marchessa of Innocence."  She shrugs a bit, causing her distinctive butterfly earrings to twist and turn as they dangle.  "I'm... well, I guess I _used_ to be a college student, but I suppose that's kind of changed now.  I think I've changed, too.  I feel... well... different."  Another shrug, and the thoughtful look turns into a focused one.  "Well, David, and 'Mamba'," she says, momentarily forgetting the Marquis of the Forgotten, "what unfinished business have you all left to do?  I think I have a few people to say good-bye too.  And then, to say hello again.  Perhaps you'd like to come with me?"


----------



## sophist (Mar 30, 2005)

*In the city of Derr, Agora*

As you talk, you become more aware of your surroundings: you are now standing on a large, somewhat circular open space covered with bright sand. This space, which the locals call Agora is the center of public life. Around it are dozens of flat, wide buildings with the layout roughly in the shape of a square. You see no gardens, but you just _know_ that each house has a garden at it's center. 5 streets lead away from the agora, and along them are more houses. All the houses have a clean white colour, with red roofs.

In the middle of the agora is the *vast* temple of Diadora. It's Doric pillars are at least 5 stories high! Above the pillars is the marble roof, creating a large open space underneath. Only the rear part of the temple is enclosed by a walls, but still there must be enough living room for the dozen or so priestesses, which now leave this building taking only half of the temple volume.

Beyond the polis, you can see green hills rising in the distance, and you can almost feel that the land of Degg is different from this small city. As if there was an invisible wall between land and city, preventing he mixing of spirit and ... anti-sprirt. No, that can't be. Neither city or land could be anathema to each other. Different, seperated somehow, but created from the same base matter. Another beyond and below - must be the true danger?
But the idea fades, and you _know_ of the sheperds in these green lands. They have songs of great beauty, carrying magical power. A song of love that will melt the most biiter heart. or cruel melodies of mockery that can drive a honest man beserk or to dispair. But most of the time, they only sing for joy (although some claim that it helps the herds).
And then, there are the faen.

The Elatic stranger sits down on the stairs of the temple, takes out a case of cigarettes and begins to smoke - by the smell of it - a turkish one. The priestesses are walking up to him.
In the city itself, the people are slowly arriving, too. They hid from the last attack in their houses, but now that the fight seems over, they stream to the agora. But they give you a lot of personal space and most cast their eyes down respectfully when you look at them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 30, 2005)

Nodding, David replies, "Pleased to meet each of you, Mamba and Alyra.  If you would have company, I would be glad to join you, Alyra.  As for my good-byes, I'd rather do them alone.  I think my family would want to spend such a personal time only with close relations."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 31, 2005)

David moves toward the Elatic, "Um, what exactly happened here?  Some sort of attack?"


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 1, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra smiles -- a mysterious smile.  "Well, think of it as Familia bonding time," she says.  "Besides, I've nothing to hide, and if we're going to be together, we may as well get to know each other."  Alyra gives David a sidelong glance.  "Be careful of the Windflower Law.  I saw it in my mind before.  I don't know how well it's enforced, but..."  She shrugs.  "And as for you, 'Mamba,' what have you left to do in the world?"

She surveys the green beauty around her, and takes in a deep breath of the pure air, before realizing that some of it is suffused by the odors of Turkish smoke.  The girl grins.  "Say, Elatic stranger-person.  Mind if I have a smoke?"

[sblock]Let's test out this Restriction of mine, then...[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Pensive, David muses, "The Windflower Law... yes, all the more reason.  Since we are currently not bound by Noble life, I must say my goodbyes before I am required not to care one way or another."

He opens his eyes widely, as if realizing something, "That is enough of such talk, though, Little One.  We have much to do in such little time.  I... I don't think... can you smoke?  Such things are not considered healthy, you know."


----------



## sophist (Apr 1, 2005)

The Elatic grins at David. "You don't remeber, Sire? YOu all came here when our great impatrix slew the last Excrucian attacking her. Since her nobles all died in defense, she ennobled you in her imperial wisdom. Must have been more than coincidence that you came."

He offers Aylra the cigarrete case:"Take them all, Mylady. There's enough of that grwing all over the chancel. But don't take them to prosaic earth. The one of old powers told me, on your prosaic world, they're forbidden."


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 1, 2005)

*Michael Martinez, Duke of Shadows*

"I have a smalll task to resove.  These holes in my clothing were courtesy of one I called friend.  It is time that he realised how important he _really _ is in the great scheme of things."

Perhaps you would like to come along - it would be an opportunity to observe each other in action?

Michael glances at Alyra.  

"Would you happen to have any Columbians?  I aquired something of a taste for them when I was younger."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

David raises an eyebrow, "What, um, are you planning, exactly?  Grudges are not becoming of a gentleman."  He shifts to his other leg, "Then again, punishment for a crime may be in order, though I would point out that the role of executioner would be... in a word, overkill."


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 2, 2005)

Michael Martinez, Duke of Shadows

My ex-commander set up a little encounter between me and lots of bullets.  You see, I've been asking questions that he probably doesn't want answered.  Having me killed in the line of duty is the perfect solution.

For such a betrayal, he deserves execution, but that would be a waste and a fleeting revenge.  My intention is to use the Rite of the Servant on him.  I don't think he'll be too agreeable to the idea though, so it should be an interesting trip...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 3, 2005)

David looks off in a direction, "Yes, that seems like a fitting punishment for trying to kill you.  To serve the man he killed.  One life for another.  ... Oh, I'm sorry, Marchessa.  You must not like these images.  I apologize, Little One.  You don't need to watch, if you wish."


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 3, 2005)

*Michael Martinez, Duke of Shadows*

"I wonder, how does one determine the time on the prosaic earth?  I think a night-time visit would be most appropriate.  It is likely that the gentleman in question would be quite difficult to sequester without note during the normal working day.

Let us see what he is doing at this moment shall we?"

Michael crouches down, his shadow falling on the ground before him.  He reaches out a finger and seems to stir the shadow in a circular motion, forming it into a perfect circle on the ground.  Finally, he quickly dips his finger into the circle's centre, causing it to ripple out as if it were liquid.  As the ripples fade, an image appears, showing an office in the shade of early evening light.  

<lesser divination of domain, looking out of the shadows around his ex-commander's office>

"Hmm.. I wonder where he is....?  No matter, are we all ready?"

With that, Michael places a finger on either side of the shadow and stretches it until it is 3 feet across.

"After you my friends... simply step into the circle".   

<not sure what miracle level this would be...? any thoughts>.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 4, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

"Oh, you're being silly, Dave," says Alyra, plucking a cigarette out of the case and lighting it -- but, somehow, a bit awkwardly, as if she's doing this for the first time.  She tips the lit cigarette in the air.  "It's not as if I've never smoked, y'know.  As for you, 'Mamba' --" the quotation marks drop audibly into place around this moniker "-- I don't really like the idea of, um, bound service.  Freedom's important, even for the guilty.  I s'pose this is your own business, though.  But, as much as I'd love to go with you, wouldn't it be a good idea for you to change into..."  The girl glances at Michael's bullet-riddled clothes.  "...something more scary for your boss first, I guess?"

At that, Innocence brings the cigarette to her mouth, and takes a deep draught, so as to enjoy the warmth before she leaves the chancel -- which is suddenly interrupted by her smoke-filled coughs.  Alyra looks, a bit disgustedly, at the cylinder of lit tobacco between her fingers, and croaks, "I suppose things are a bit different now..."  She takes another deep breath of the pure green air, sighs, and wordlessly proffers the cigarette, and the case, to the Duke.


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 4, 2005)

Michael Martinez, Duke of Shadows

Michael smiles as he takes the lit cigarette from Alyra.  

"The name may amuse you my lady, but such things can be of use when dealing with mortals.  My real name would mean nothing to any of them.  My nickname though, that would be a different matter to many of the more shady elements of the mortal world."

He pauses to take a deep drag on the cigarette.

"As to the clothes, you do have a point".  Perhaps something more 'scary' is in order.  How about this...?"

Michael stretches out his arms and shadows stream towards him from all sides of the chancel.   The shadows spin around him, merging with his body and increasing his stature massively.  Large sheets of shadow spin up behind him, forming insubstantial wings, raised above his shoulders in threat.  His skin fades to a dusky grey and his features turn wolfen, lengthening into a muzzle, loaded with black teeth, dripping ebony fire.  <lesser creation of domain> + <shapechange>.

Michael's unchanged voice comes from the creature;

"Better, or too ostentatious"?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 4, 2005)

*Simon T. Kinnon, Duke of Keys*

It takes the newly-made Duke of Keys a little more time to fully understand what happened to him, and what he has become. As he returns to light and conscience, a realization explodes right at the center of what was once his heart: he has a family again! He has a mother, glorious, and deadly wounded, and brothers, and a sister! This new feeling spreads through him, quenching a deep loneliness he almost forgot about. His eyes open wide, looking for his Familia.

He makes a few, hesitant step toward the others, the girl with eyes of the deepest sky, the man of noble bearing, and the demon shrouded in darkness. He feels almost liquid, slowly taking the shape of his old body, and his voice is equally uncertain as he greets them with a warm, merry smile:

"I am Simon... and I am Keys...brothers."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 5, 2005)

David looks at Alyra with an odd look, shakes his head, and then looks at Mamba.  "I thought bullet-riddled clothes were intimidating myself, but that doesn't look bad either.  You might want your, um, ex-commander to know who's coming for him, though.  You should do just that while he can see you.  After all, the change is pretty sc--  Oh, hello, Simon.  Nice to meet you."

David shakes Simon's hand, "I'm David.  This is Mamba and Alyra.  Chivalry, Shadows, and Innocence, respectively.  Diadora has put together what seems like a lively bunch."  He smiles at the others, "We're going to bring some justice to a friend of Mamba's.  Fresh delivery.  Well, 'friend'.  Oh, and the Elatic over here.  Diadora's herald."

Thinking to himself, another thought occurs to David.  "Mamba, I'd rather not barge into this man's home.  Is that his office or his home?  I wouldn't want to mess up his home, if there happens to be any roughness."


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 5, 2005)

*Michael Martinez, Duke of Shadows*

Michael reverts back to his previous form and turns to David.

"Do not worry, this is his office. Our visit will have more impact in a place where he believes himself to be untouchable. You make a good point though, perhaps showing the change from the man he knew to the 'demon' he has become will give more of an impact".

Michael clasps Simon's elbow and shakes his hand firmly. 

"I'm sure our talents will work well together. One thing that immediately springs to mind though.. would your domain cover such things as the key to a persons heart or perhaps their loyalty?"


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 6, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra looks very, very tense for a few moments, before appearing significantly more relieved as Michael decomposes himself back from the darkness into something resembling human.  "I think that's scary enough," she says wanly.  Perking her ears at Simon's words and catching him at the edge of her vision, she turns to this new distraction and takes a great amount of care in very elaborately, ceremoniously, and distinctly sticking her tongue out at the Duke of Keys.  "What do you mean, 'brothers'?  It's not like I'm not here, y'know, 'cause I am.  And besides, I know what your Estate is.  But I wanna know who you _are_."

Innocence sighs, and runs her fingers through her pixie-cut hair, almost as if it were a habit held over from the days of longer tresses.  "Y'know, Shadows, you'd think that a bit of subtlety would be in your jurisdiction, too...  But, I've always thought that loyalty is best obtained through, I don't know, service by choice.  I'm sure David will agree," she adds, having no idea if he will agree or not.  She shrugs.

And then: "I suppose," says Alyra thoughtfully, "that it might be a good idea to know what we all stand for.  But I suppose that can wait until we've gotten to know each other."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 6, 2005)

He returns the handshakes with his nimble but strong grasp.
"David. Mamba." he says as if he was savouring the words.
"I'm not sure yet, Mamba, but I don't think my Estate would like to be used to control people. But I guess it could give a clue about what would win one's loyalty."
Then he turns to his sister.
"I'm sorry, Alyra, I didn't mean to offend you at all. It's just... I don't know.."
He grabs her hands, and walks around her, as if to watch her in every light, new wonders blossoming in his eyes at each step. After a full circle he stops and hugs her, lifting her and making her spin, before putting her down.
"It's gonna take some time for me to get used to all of this, but I'm really happy to know you.
as to who I am, my name is Simon Theodore (though I have often fancied it was Templar) Kinnon. I am canadian, but I studied in England and in America. I have been the only member of my family for 19 years. I love maths and classical music. And I have some other... unconventional talents and occupations I'm sure you'll find about soon." he answers with a smirk.
"Justice? What did this man do, Mamba?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 6, 2005)

"Choice is indeed the best way to gain loyalty, Alyra, but I don't think that's at the front of Mamba's mind.  This is more of a punishment, and after the completion of the Rite it is in the ex-commander's best interest to be _somewhat_ loyal to Mamba.  Assuming he wants to live, that is."

David smiles as Alyra is swung around.  "Not every day that happens to you, is it?  Most people don't get that after they're kids.  Simon, the man that we are to see is the one that killed Mamba.  It is not a matter to be taken lightly; he is a murderer.  Oh, Mamba has details, though."


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 6, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra raises an eyebrow as Simon takes her hands, which eventually turns into full eye-widening as he puts his arms around her.  "Hey!  ...what... you...  _Hey!_" she manages to sputter, caught entirely by surprise as her legs leave the ground and twirl around in a three-sixty, assisted by the young man.  The tall girl stumbles to the ground a bit as Keys relinquishes her to gravity once more, and attempts to look affronted.  This is not entirely successful, but she flashes David a Look, before turning back to Simon.  "What was that fooooooooor?!" she exclaims, in a voice that just might be on the edge of a whine.


----------



## sophist (Apr 6, 2005)

Michel knows from lesser Divinations of Shadows that there are lots of them in his ex-commander's office. Examining their state and knowing that the office is high in a New York Skyscraper, it is probably night and he is not there.

_<to actually view the office would me level 5 IMO, since 2 informs about the state of the Domain while 5 let's you "reveal things through the agency of the estate"p. 96
To create connected shadows as a portal is pobably Level 7, shadows are not normally thought of as connected. also it'd be pretty impressive see p. 97
but since you didn't know what I'd rule, I assume you spent no MP for neither Levels 5 nor 7>_

Alyra feels a bit more whoosy than anticipated, assuming she inhaled (unlike Clinton  ). To call the Elatic's cigartettes turkish was probably an euphemism, but what else would innocence know of the strange stuff the Elatic put in his cigarettes? But maybe he should have known better to give such a thing to a young person.
Oh, and he said, he doesn't have any Columbian cigarettes, and what you gather from the lit cigarrette Alyra handed you, you don't want a "columbian" if a cigarette mostly of hemp is his idea of "turkish".

Around you, now a veritable crowd has gathered. They watch you and you hear a low murmur as the inhabitants of Derr talk to each other about their new masters. Meanwhile, the Elatic is through with his ... shall I still call it a cigraette? ... and watches the priestesses, who have gathered at the templefront, in an absent bliss.


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 6, 2005)

Shrugging, Michael says "I have always been a man of direct, but covert action Alyra.  Perhaps my domain will influence me over time, but until then, this is what I am".

"Strange that he's not in his office... ".  He frowns and takes on a distracted air as he seems to stare into space for a few seconds.

<Thanks Sophs   Ok, lvl 5 it is.  I'll spend 1 DMP and use my domain to locate him before forming that portal to the deepest shadow near his ex-boss>.  

"Ah, found him!.  Keys, If you are to come along, you should appreciate his crime." 

Michael proceeds to explain his recent history to Keys, then steps through the portal, leaving it open for the others to come through, should they wish.


----------



## sophist (Apr 6, 2005)

You locate him the ex-boss in a luxourious apartment, fast asleep. The woman lying beside him is defintly not his wife, it's his secretary. Both are asleep.

_<Generating that portal will cost you more DMP(4!for a Deep Miracle) since it's Lvl 7 - see above, or 2 AMP or SMP to fuel the chancel magic to avoid heavy exaustion - it's still a pretty impressive stunt. Also chancel magic will require a bit of singing or poetry (that how it works here)>_

if that is ok for you your actions work as posted.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Smiling, David turns to the crowd.  After a short wave, he starts to make is way to meet his people and greets a few of them by name.  "Hello, I am True King David Artel, otherwise known as Chivalry.  There is no need for alarm, the fighting is over for now.  We will see that you are all safe in the future.  Please excuse us for now, we have some... justice to serve."

If the ex-boss is in his home, I'll tag along.  Otherwise, I'll ask to Mamba to make the portal outside of the apartment and then we can avoid making a mess in his home.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: Our Imperatrix's herald is a stoner?! What does that say about us? 



			
				Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> "What was that fooooooooor?!" she exclaims, in a voice that just might be on the edge of a whine.



"Well, it was to show you how happy I am to have a sister. I felt alone for so long..."



			
				Wandering soul said:
			
		

> "Ah, found him!.  Keys, If you are to come along, you should appreciate his crime."
> Michael proceeds to explain his recent history to Keys, then steps through the portal, leaving it open for the others to come through, should they wish.



"Mamba, are you absolutely sure your commander is the one to blame? You may want to put him through a third degree before the rite. I'll help you with that, if you want."

As they decide to go or not, Simon looks at the people gathered around the temple, almost as curious of them as they are of him, and wonders what responsibilities he'll have towards them. He's glad they got David as a King, though he wouldn't want to be in his place.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 7, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra sniffs, not unkindly, at Simon.  "Well, I didn't see you picking up the _other_ two and spinning 'em all 'round, y'know, so I don't know what's so special about _me_."

She sighs a bit as she sees David being imperious to the masses.  Clearly ruling is not exactly her cup of tea.  "Well, are we going or what?"

OOC: By the way, what emotions am I picking up from the Chancel citizens, anyway?


----------



## sophist (Apr 7, 2005)

The citizens have a wide variety of feelings about you nobles. Mostly they seem to be courious, some show resignation, others look welcoming. You notice that they keep a bit more distance to Shadows. A cute litte blonde girl beams at Alyra specifically, while a dame in one of the more elaborate dresses seems interested in Chivalry. A large, very muscular man with greying hair eyes Keys.

The only face that seems to glance suspiciusly at you is a man hiding at the corner of a house. The moment you see, him, he vanishes.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 7, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Innocence _mmm_s thoughtfully, as she notes the suspicious man -- perhaps he falls under Shadow's domain? -- and focuses her attention on the young girl for a moment.

OOC: Empathy as an automatic gift, soooo...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

As David bounces from person to person, he shares a couple words with the more gregarious and makes sure to be polite to each person.  For a while, a lady carries on a bit longer than the others with David and he does not back away from the conversation.  After a few quips, he pardons himself and moves on so as to not ignore the rest of the crowd.  He looks back every once in a while, concerned about Shadows.

[sblock]Is this "The only face that seems to glance suspiciusly at you is a man hiding at the corner of a house. The moment you see, him, he vanishes." directed at Keys?  I wasn't sure.  If we all noticed him, then I'd try to do a quick Divination and move on, to try to figure out what tie he has to the Chancel and possibly some basic information.  I assume the ex-boss's apartment isn't rented or anything and that it's his home, meaning I can't go in uninvited[/sblock]


----------



## sophist (Apr 8, 2005)

Alyra, the girl seems really happy to see you. There is also an undercurrent of exspectation.

The people all respond positivly to David's efforts, but all bow at least their heads at your apprach. Only the lady in the elaborate dress, named Medea, does not bow at first, but instead gives you an encouraging smile, and drops her handkerchief accidentially  .

It is very possible that nobles present and  looking around the crowd notice the man trying to hide. Annoyingly, he does not show up on a Lesser Divination.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 8, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

A contemplative look passes across Alyra's face.  She eyes David schmoozing divinely with the Chancel citizenry, and then shrugs, getting down on her knees so that she's about the little girl's height, or at least as much as she can manage, being her.  She tilts her head a bit, and smiles lopsidedly to the girl.  "Weeeeeeeell, you certainly seem like you've got somethin' you wanna talk to me about."


----------



## sophist (Apr 8, 2005)

The girl now is even more happy: "Yes, ma'm, you want to see me flowers, like the other innocent lady?"


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 8, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra tilts her head back and forth, a bit playfully.  "I'd love to!"  And then, slightly more quietly, loud enough to hear but obviously to herself: "...the other innocent lady...?"


----------



## sophist (Apr 8, 2005)

The little girl says: "They are in me garden.", and adds, obvously taking the comment seriously: "Me Momma said, there were many innocent ladies, all different. Like me flowers. Different Forms and colors, but all flowers. 'cept they are one flower after the other. The lady before you like me garden well."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

David smiles and gestures toward the handkerchief as two birds come, pick up the handkerchief, and place it in David's hand.  "I believe this is yours, Medea," David winks as he returns her article.

_I can mimic a Lesser Creation of Birds to pick up the handkerchief while in my chancel.  Next, I'll use a Lesser Divination of Realm with Penetration 2 (total 4, no RMP) to try to find out who the man is.  He's irked me a bit so far.  Also, you haven't told me I can go with Shadows, so I'll assume I can't._


----------



## sophist (Apr 8, 2005)

Inside the handkerchief is a note hidden. you can take that without anyone noticing.

As Medea takes back the handkerchief she makes a courtous bow.

Suddenly, the Elatic rises again. "Um, er, I beg you pardon, Duke of Keys. As you were not exactly back to your senses, I forgot to mention your castle." He tries to concentrate. "Ah, hrm-hm, Duke of Keys you alone will know what is locked in your castle." 

<ooc - for reference the elatic is stoned, not me>

As if someone knew the true king, the protection of the "hidden" man resists even peneration 2.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

_Okay, I'll do so and read it later.

... That hidden man is going to annoy me, I'm sure.

Edit: Actually, a Lesser Divination of Knowledge to know what the note says._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 9, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Alyra sniffs, not unkindly, at Simon.  "Well, I didn't see you picking up the _other_ two and spinning 'em all 'round, y'know, so I don't know what's so special about _me_."



"You sure are lighter, Alyra" he says, winking at her. The lady of Innocence cannot help but perceive that none of his overflowing happiness is faked, and that he may even be a little more grateful for his sister than for his brothers.


			
				sophist said:
			
		

> A large, very muscular man with greying hair eyes Keys.



Simon steps down the temple staircase, and as he does so, his clothes and haircut begin to change, and become more and more similar to those of the Derr citizen gathered around them.
(I'm practicing my guise)
He walks right to the man that was staring at him, and before he may bow or show any sign of respect, he offers his hand.
"I don't think we ever met..." he says to him, but to the others around as well "...but i'd like to make up for that. Did you know my predecessor?"


			
				sophist said:
			
		

> It is very possible that nobles present and  looking around the crowd notice the man trying to hide. Annoyingly, he does not show up on a Lesser Divination.



_That's weird. I should look into that later. Who may him be? I don't like the way he disappears. I'll ask Mamba._


			
				sophist said:
			
		

> Suddenly, the Elatic rises again. "Um, er, I beg you pardon, Duke of Keys. As you were not exactly back to your senses, I forgot to mention your castle." He tries to concentrate. "Ah, hrm-hm, Duke of Keys you alone will know what is locked in your castle."



A part of Simon, lost in soul depths he's slowly beginning to discover, stirs at the mention of his castle.
"The Palace of Keys" he murmurs, words coming to his mouth from another life, the memories of someone else, scattered images flashing in his mind of embattled walls, narrow doors opened only by golden keys, a dusty road to the south.
_I should go there soon. It calls a me, like... I left something unfinished there._
"Thank you, my good Elatic. Bring my thanks to our Mistress too. I'll begin my custody as soon as possible."


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 9, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra looks a bit helplessly at Keys and Chivalry -- the general gist being, _Do we have to all go help Shadows out...?_ -- before she turns to the little girl again, genuine interest on her face.  "Innocent ladies before me, huh?  Well, what kinda flowers are these in your garden, then, anyway?"  She pokes the girl in the tummy.  "And what's your name, then, huh?  Mine's Alyra, y'know."

OOC: Makes me wonder if other people are all clustered around watching me or something.


----------



## sophist (Apr 9, 2005)

The muscular man takes your hand, but bows his head nonetheless. "Duke, my name Thoren. I and your Lordship's predecessor worked together on many keys and locks with the hammer he gifted me." He shows you a large, rather unwieldy hammer that looks like it could smash keys, not make them. "The Hammer of the Mind's Eye."


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 9, 2005)

OOC: I think Jdvn1 is really enjoying this bit where you can just wave your hand over a note you haven't even opened, and know what it says.  >.>

Cuuuuurious about what the little girl wants with me now.  And what the heck the guy is about.


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 9, 2005)

_<Generating that portal will cost you more DMP(4!for a Deep Miracle) since it's Lvl 7 - see above, or 2 AMP or SMP to fuel the chancel magic to avoid heavy exaustion - it's still a pretty impressive stunt. Also chancel magic will require a bit of singing or poetry (that how it works here)>_

<Guess it's SMPs then...>

Mamba starts to speak quietly, staring into space...

"The prophetic tribe of the ardent eyes
Yesterday they took the road, holding their babies
On their backs, delivering to fierce appetites"

_                     Credit: Charles Baudelaire - Travelling Bohemians _

"Are you guys coming or what?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 10, 2005)

David nods, "Oh, yes, of course.  Could you tell us where it is?  I don't think I should just enter his home like that.  If I knew where it was, I could create a passage way outside his door, maybe.  Or, I think some of our acquaintances might have some useful gifts available themselves."

_I don't know if you saw my edit, sophist, but I wanted a lesser divination of knowledge to know what the note says_


----------



## sophist (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok, Shadows portal is open and he is on his way through. <giving you all one more chance to come with him. I won't resist changing the destination to ouside his home, is easy and covered in your SMP expenditure.> The portal will stay open for about 5 minutes.

The little girl says: "Me name's Angela. I have all kind s of flowers: Acantus, Amarant, Amaraylis for the Heral', Aspen for da temple lady, roses - i like them - both yellow and red. Even Holy'ock, which out neighbors like. Then some new ... And that lady from your castle", Angela looks around, waves for you to come closer, and whispers in your ear, "Mrs. Rottenmeier said to my Mummy I wasn't allowed to keep Jasmin."

The crowd slowly dissolves, the people heading back to their homes, as all had the opportunity to see the new nobles, and be somewhat near the new true king.

The message contains this:[sblock]Dear Baronet, it is good that such a handsome man was chosen. If you want to continue our meetings, send me three red roses tomorrow. I can barely stand the mundaneness of my husband and the high society or Derr. Only you can give me the feeling i have the standing that should be rightfully mine. I will be waiting anxiously, Medea[/sblock]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 12, 2005)

"The Mind's Eye..."Simon touches the hammer, but doesn't take it from Thoren. The smith probably earned that honor, and Simon doesn't want him to think he'll take it away from him. As his fingers touch the metal he tries to ask his Estate about its purpose.

_I try a lesser domain divination both on the hammer and Thoren, to see how he was inovleved with my predecessor, or what was his last creation for him._

"Mamba, wait a... He's gone. Thoren, I won't be away long, where do you live? We have many things to talk about."
He moves to follow Shadows, and hesitantly steps through the portal.


----------



## sophist (Apr 12, 2005)

Simon sees a short scene: Two men in a half-open room. It's night outside.
Thoren hammering on a small thing, then taking it in his hand. It's a delicate
key. Behind him, a blonde, tall man. He wears a chain mail. No wait, it a ...
mail armour ... made from keys, thousands of them. The blonde man take the key
and puts it onto his armour. "What will be just right for the bank." he smiles.
Then he removes another key. "We need to work on this one now. The they saw me
in the tunnel and changed locks."

When the momentary vision ends, you hear Thoren speak:"I will await your coming,
Duke. My smith lies just lies down that street. You can't miss it, Sire." He
points down the street right of him, which, as you know, also leads to your
castle.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

The next day, David will send Medea three flowers, but not roses.  A Yellow Tulip, Flower of Hopeless Love; Blue Periwinkle, the Flower of Friendship; and a Lemon Blossom, Flower of Fidelity in Love.  It would be remiss of David to interfere with the vow a man and a woman share with each other.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 12, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra goes to some effort to have a long-suffering look on her face as Simon calls out to her, and places her hands on her knees, coming in closer to whisper to the little girl.  "My Brother Caelistis is calling me, but I'll come and see the flowers in your garden when I come back, promise?"  She gets up off of her knees, and as she does so, closes her eyes for a moment to set an inquiry upon her Estate.

_Y'know, that was a good idea, Lichtenhart.  A Lesser Divination of Innocence on Angela and the previous Innocence(s)._

The tall girl pads gently to the shadowy portal, and crosses her arms, shivering a little, although it doesn't seem to be that cold.  "Well, David?  I'm not gonna go in there by _myself_, y'know..."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

David looks a bit startled and starts to say something then stops.  "Um.  Right, hold on.  I'll take us right in front."  He thinks for a bit.

_Lesser Divination of Portals to know where it goes.  Then a Lesser Creation of Portals to make a temporary portal go in front of the place._


----------



## sophist (Apr 13, 2005)

Angela is quite innocent, especially when working her garden. Otherwise she is a normal 7-year-old. She has lied maybe a dozen times in her life, but you think it was only when she thought it had to be. She also causes mischief as hid of her age are wont to do, but you think it's not to cause anybody harm.

'kay, all are in or before an expensive penthouse appartment. Depending on if  MIchael changed the portals goal, either all of you are on the large balcony overlooking central park, or Shadows, Innocence and Keys are in the bedroom and Chivalry is on the balcony looking in.

Whatever the case maybe, none of the sleepers has noticed your presence yet.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

After his portal is complete, David's face calms and he smiles at Alyra.  "After you?" and he follows her in.

_Could you describe the place?  I assume we know where the ex-boss's room is?_


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd listened to Chivalries comment about going straight in, so we'd all be outside, on the balcony


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 14, 2005)

_Mind giving us a bit more exposition to set the scene?_


----------



## sophist (Apr 14, 2005)

_I am not exactly sure what exposition means in this case, but I'll go for description._

(prosaic world)
The "balcony" runs around the penthouse, which is set atop a not to high building facing a park. I am not really sure if balcony is the right word since the space on which you're standing is created by the fact that the penthouse is smaller than the floors below. The neigboring builings connect to this one. Looking from the park, the one to your right is one floor higher, and to the left the free roof space was converted into a wild garden, even with small trees. Your own balcony - to keep using that word for convenience - is entirely plastered, only few flower boxes are attached to the rail around it. There is some plastic furniture standing around and a bricked grill.

It is indeed the middle of the night. Reading your watch and converting it to NY time it is about 2:30 a.m. But this is the city that never sleeps, so you hear some traffic from the street, and a faint howling fromn the park sounding like a madman on Angel Dust.
The sky is cloudy and the stars are drowned out by the city lights.

The wondows of the penthouse have no shutters, you can see the inside. It is expensive, leather sofas, marble or ebony tables, but all very modern styling. Lichtenstein prints (?) on the wall. Cartwright and the women sleep in the leftmost room, again looking from the park.


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 15, 2005)

So Chivalry, what would be a reasonable way of progressing?  With Keys here, we could probably simply walk in...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

David nods and looks around, not saying anything.  Is he looking for something?  Whether he found it or gave up, he looks at Shadows, "Well, Keys obviously has the door, but if we can do this without waking the lady, or otherwise keeping her oblivious, that'd be ideal."  He looks at everyone, "Well, Keys with the door, Shadow keeps the lady from seeing anything.  Innocence, is it in your power to have us be invisible?  Keys, can you also look for alarms or is that out of your domain?  I'd imagine you could sneak past one if you knew it existed, at least.  If anyone has an idea to draw him out, that would be superb."

He stops and shakes his head.  "Maybe I'm making this too difficult.  Shadow, could you just sneak in and drop some blood in his mouth and be done with it?  What is the guy's name?  I've been referring to him as "the guy" and "ex-boss."  I'd prefer a name."

_Is the ex-boss's mouth open?  Maybe he snores?  Do we look divine now or do we look mortal?_


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 15, 2005)

Alyra peers into the darkness of the penthouse through the windows, and crosses her arms rather uncertainly.  "I think," she says, her voice wavering a bit, "that 'Mamba' would prefer something rather more theatrical."  She whirls around to look at the others, in the shadowy illumination of the night that the city lights fortunately convey, and takes a deep breath.  "Invisibility isn't really in my domain, David.  Although..."  She looks thoughtful.  "I suppose I could try to make them Innocent to the abnormal, so that their minds would be closed off to our presence.  But that might take a bit of work.  We _could_ simply walk right in."

Innocence looks back in, and shivers.  "Or at least, one of you could walk in before me and turn on the lights..."

_We always look divine, dear.  It's the spiritus Dei thing.  You've got to guise yourself to look mortal, so.

By the way, I didn't bring it up, but we could also look into the Mythic World and have a discussion with some spirits to make things go the way Shadows would prefer._


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 15, 2005)

"Of course... his name is Thomas Cartwright.  Although you will not find his job listed anywhere, he is the CIA Black Ops Director.  

His companion has no part of this and it would be wrong for her to suffer harm due to his actions."

<If there is an obvious key-hole or gap in the door somewhere, I will use shape change to take the form of whatever creature could pass through the gap (possibly a black ant).  Once inside, I will change into a black butterfly and land gently on the woman, then use my venom power to create a contact poison with a strong narcotic effect that will push her safely into a deep, deep sleep.  I will then shape change back to human form and take the guise of my original, bullet-riddled dead body and clothing.

How easy is it to hurt me with bullets?>


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 15, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra makes a thoughtful noise.  "If you'd like, I can ensure that she won't suffer any emotional distress as a result of anything she might witness you doing, y'know."

_By a Lesser Preservation.  Also, you'd be more bulletproof if you did that one Rite, though it's not as effective if your Spirit isn't very good.

By the way, Sophist, anything from the Divination on my predecessors?_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

David nods, "Well, I'm not only worried about the emotional distress the lady might suffer -- it's better if she doesn't know we were here at all.  If Shadows can pull that off, I think that is a better idea."


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 15, 2005)

Alyra merely shrugs.  "Does it really matter?  We are Noble.  It's not as if subterfuge is important.  Subterfuge to mortals, anyway.  I'd just rather not see an innocent girl be harmed; I don't really care if she _sees_ me."  A thought occurs to her, and she turns to the others.  "...has anyone," she asks, "had the foresight to bring flowers so that our miracles can't be tracked?"  She looks around the balcony for anything evidently floral.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

David raises an eyebrow and smiles, "Well, it occured to me that stories of people breaking into apartments, forcing people to drink blood might cause more problems than it ends.  I didn't bring flowers, though.  Is it too late to go back and gather some?"  He, too, starts looking for flowers.


----------



## sophist (Apr 15, 2005)

There are openings for Air Conditioning and one for sucking the cooking smells from stove, both are possible was in. No windows open, but three door out to the balcony with lock only accesible from inside. Windows and doors have an alarm system, not very obvious, but your noble senses see it.

This comes down to that Michael has put the woman in deep sleep. He is fairly certain that anything short of a gunshot in the same room will not wake her.

_A lesser divination will not provide a cross-time vision of them. such things are reserved for major miracles. but IMO, you can glean some basic facts on how the relation of the powers to the estate was. So I offer this: there were 12 other powers of Innocence, most of them Marchesa, too. Only the 7th was very weak, but had other powers. Which wouldn't be detailed by a divination of Innocence. Most had a great bond to the sanctity of their estate. Only two of the prior nobles were male._

<To kill a durant noble, more than wound that would be deadly for a human would be nessesary. Also you can dodge Bullets at Aspects 3 or 4 (don't have book here now, but I think this suffices as a guideline).> It's probably likely that Cartwright has a gun somewhere near, however is's unlikely that he can get it and shoot you before you can do much about that.

looking up flower stuff ...


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 15, 2005)

Alyra waves a hand dismissively.  "Before today, I wouldn't have believed me if I told myself that someone broke into my apartment and forced me to drink her blood.  If we don't break anything of theirs, well, so much the better."


----------



## sophist (Apr 15, 2005)

In the flower-boxes grow violets and Narcisssuses.

<see ooc thread>


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 15, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Innocence plucks the flowers out of the flower-boxes, not minding the dirt tumbling to the ground, and proffers them to her Familia.  "I think," she says, giving the impression that she would be puffing up her chest if she could, "that there's no reason why we can't just walk right in and take care of the situation.  We _are_ Nobles, after all.  But, um.  ...someone else first."


----------



## sophist (Apr 18, 2005)

<So, wandering soul, decide if you want to shapechange your way in or do it the noble way. I already said it is possible to do the first and the latter should not pose to many problems either. But then the women is not poisoned to sleep.
Anyway, your way goes.>


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2005)

David ponders Alyra's idea and smiles, "Well, I'd rather do a variation of that, actually.  It'd be rude just to barge in anyway.  How about this: Shadows goes in, makes the lady stay asleep, and wakes up Thomas still staying hidden.  I'll do a creation of Chivalry on him to make him hospitable and feel obligated to let the deities at the door in.  I tell him I'm here for his own good -- since I _am_ here for the sake of justice -- and he turns around to see Mamba's blood-soaked, bullet-ridden body.  And the rite commences from there."

He winks and continues, "Effective and dramatic.  Best of bother worlds, maybe?"


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 18, 2005)

Michael raises his eyebrows and looks at david appraisingly.  

"A good solution my brother.  I agree."

Michael changes his shape as described, slips in and doses up the lady.  He then changes to a gelantinous form and slips under the bed.  Finally, he extends a wet, transparant tentacle past the headboard and trails it gently across Thomas's face to wake him, quickly whipping it back once he stirs.

Once Thomas opens the door, he'll slip up behind Thomas and change back to his bulllet-riddled and dead-looking form, with any sounds masked by Thomas opening the door.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

David takes a few flowers from the flowerpot and moves to stand in front of the door.  He looks at his companions, "Ready?"

When Thomas begins to stir, he crushes a flower.

_I'm still learning the ins-and-outs of this miracle business.  I think it's a Lesser Creation of Chivarly and it's tied to my Virtue of Hospitality to make Thomas want to let us in, being a good host.  That costs 1 or 2 DMPs or something?  If so, that's fine and I'll spend it.

Take that, Amy.  You said I wouldn't spend any MP_


----------



## sophist (Apr 19, 2005)

So Cartwright wakes, sees the nobles on the penthouse balcony, but his newfiund sense of chivalric hospitality makes him open the door for you...

_<well since lesser creations are level four and your Domain is 1, this is a Deep miracle, since it is 3-4 levels above your domain score... as such it would cost 4 (!) DMPs.>_

Also you now can say something to Cartwright, as you wanted to.

Michael is behind him, in bullet-riddled form, not yet noticed by Mr Cartwright.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

_Oh, right.  Still getting used to this, 4 DMPs spent.  We're not guised (at least I'm not guised), so I appear in deific form._

David moves one step in the doorway, so as to block an exit and be within arm's reach of Thomas.

David expects Thomas to bolt, so he is watching him carefully, ready to catch him.  A smile wafts across David's face, "Hello, Thomas.  We are here to help you.  You see, you have made some poor decisions in the past and the wrongs will be righted."

He purposefully looks past Thomas, indicating that he should look too.


----------



## sophist (Apr 21, 2005)

Cartwright says: "I don't understand all this must be some mistake. But at least let's talk inside about it. Come in."

Then he get your cue, turns around an bleaches visibly. "You .. it cannot be ... I ... I saw the photo of your dead body. And Fitzgerald reported success. Said ... he said .. you had more holes than a sieve."

Then finally your Noble presences REALLY dawn on him, but to his credit, he only staggers for a moment."Oh my god" he mutters. He stares at the carpet, trying to regain his composure.

You figure that he won't trick you or something with all that chivarly in him, but this man is used to dealing with very powerful figures. He will find a way to cope with this stituation,
the question is how soon.


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 21, 2005)

Michael alters his voicebox so that his voice sounds like souls, howling in pain...

"Whhhhhhhhy did you killllllll meeee?  You havvvve sssssssenttt meeee toooo hellllll!   Nowwww THEYYYY havvvvve sssssenttttt meeee forrrrrr youuuuu!"

With that, Michael changes his voice again, dropping the timbre and introducing sub-sonics to instill fear.  He also begins to change his body to the demonic form described before.

"Mortal, you have been ours for some time.   Now it is time for you to enjoy the rewards of your actions... in my domain....  I'm afraid that, of course, you must die first....."

With that, Michael slowly reaches foot long talons for Cartwright.

<assuming Cartwright panics at this stage and begs for mercy or some such, Michael will pause, as if considering>.

"You wish mercy?  What could you offer me that would be more delicious than your dark soul?"

<should Carwright offer his loyalty and service, Michael will consider, whilst scraping talons across Carright's cheek and chest.  After a minute, Michael will accept his offer, on condition that he tastes of Michael's blood>....


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 21, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra merely stands back, observing the spectacle a bit disinterestedly -- a short attention span, this girl.  "Well, Mamba, I s'pose you've got this all in hand," she says.  Her eyes light upon the form of the woman on the bed, and, taking a moment, Innocence enquires within her Estate, crumpling a violet between her fingers.

_Lesser Divination of Innocence: When and how did she lose hers?_


----------



## sophist (Apr 21, 2005)

How you react to him is indeed too much for a mortal of even his stature. He falls to his knees obviously in shock. "Please don't kill me." he whispers. But he doen't sob. This is a strong man indeed, one who got into this position not by politiking and trading favours. He
can face death, but still:"Please don't kill me."

Mamba: "You wish mercy? What could you offer me that would be more delicious than your dark soul?"

There, a glimmer of hope. He grasps it."I ... it wasn't me who ordered your death. There are circles in this, even more hidden than we were. It was a man named Wynn, Jason Wynn, who ordered your death. Said he didn't like your boyscout attitude. Did not need men questioning."His voice is fast now, frantic. "I can help you get him. I will make it up for you... and i will taste your blood if that is what it takes to trust me."

He looks at you, a glimmer of hope in his eys for a way out. You can even sense some tacit consent in him. Maybe he wanted to be turned.


----------



## sophist (Apr 21, 2005)

A Highschool, a girl begging an oblivious young man with only interest in himslef, his libido:"Suzie, you don't get it, eh? you are just another chick. I am with Darla now. She even has bigger ." That when she decided to bury something within her, decided that diamonds are a girls best friend.

But you sense more, there is this buried innocence ... it resurfaces gradually. _Thomas has kept all his promises. I understand that he needs to maintain the facade. But he was gentle. A man of his profession ... and he listens. Can it be ..?_


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 21, 2005)

Michael (still in demon form) laughs slowly.

"Very well, mortal... perhaps I will play with you a little longer... I might even let you continue living indefinitely if you prove to be useful..."

With that Michael draws a talon across his palm and hold it over the humans up-turned head, dripping blood into his mouth.

" I bind you to the darkness, I bind you to the shadows. Now you are mine..."

Michael's talon lashes out and carves the shape of a 1" talon into his shoulder.

"Watch for my mark, thus you will know my commands."

With that, Michael returns to the bullet-ridden form and shambles out of the room, back onto the balcony.

As he passes, Michael whispers "Speak of these events to no other.... THEY will know..."


Once outside, Michael winks at the others and appologises quietly.

"Sorry about all that, but sometimes you just have to make it a good show."

"Where would you like to go Alyra?"


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 21, 2005)

_I cannot believe I didn't think of this._

Alyra places a hand on Michael's shoulder meaningfully.  "Wait a moment."  And then, to her Estate: _Is Thomas innocent or is he guilty?_

_Lesser Divination of Innocence.  In terms of purity/responsibility, by the way._


----------



## sophist (Apr 21, 2005)

Is he guilty or not ... tricky moral question. Hm, is going to be tainted by my worldviews. A fair waring from your HG.

Well, he ordered the assasination of Michael, there is no doubt. So in my book he is guilty. IMO, you cannot claim innocence because you say:"I just followed orders." It *might* lessen his guilt a bit, but would have Micheal not turned up again, he would not have lost much sleep over his death.

But as humans are, noone is only evil and corrupt. There might be side to Thomas Cartwright that might be called "innocent", for example an unreflected love of his country. But the road to hell is paved with good intentions, isn't it?


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 21, 2005)

_Well, okay, information on the circumstances of his innocence and guilt is what I was more or less looking for.  Try this:_

Alyra gives Michael an indicative look.  "Mind if I give your boy there a new lease on life?"

_I think I'd like to Lesser Creation of Innocence Thomas, and see if I can't give him a bit of a purer look on life.  And possibly Susan, the woman in his bed._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

David looks slightly confused, "Shadows, Thomas wasn't the only one involved.  Wouldn't Jason Wynn be a more important figure in your murder?  What do you want to do with him?  Maybe Alyra could instill some Innocence in him?"  He looks around, at Thomas kneeling, and at the lady in the bed.  "This doesn't seem like a satisfactory conclusion."

_What do Honor and Chivalry tell me about an appropriate course of action?_


----------



## sophist (Apr 21, 2005)

<ok, lesser creation of innocence in both, 1 DMP>

Really, I would prefer if you judge for yourself what honor and chivalry would dictate. Since you did not perfrom a divination, I answer by questions. Is Cartwright worthy of honor? Did he himself behave in a chivalric way? Could there be some meager rests of them hidden away in his soul, like innocence? Should one treat people like they deserve, or in a way that could possiblity improve them (stole question of Plato)?

I encourage you to make up your own minds. Your characters won't suffer for it. I am only some german student of computer science and philosophy. It's not my place to force my values on you. Already you streched my conceptions of innocence, chivalry,
keys, shadows, etc. I really love that.

If there will be characters who challenge your views, it will be not to belittle you or to show you what's right. It's meant to be theme exploration. ANd if I accomplish something compelling with it all the better!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: I was under the impression that a Virtue of Honor would tell me what an honorable course of action would be.  I don't have my book with me at the moment, so maybe I got confused with something else.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 22, 2005)

_Okay, cool.  So do I get to know about what happens to them after I've done so?  ^.^  I wanna reaction!  I was wondering if I had to penetrate Auctoritas, but since Michael's not in him, he doesn't have one yet..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 22, 2005)

Simon is glad that Cartwright was yes, threatened, but at least not forced, into Mamba's submission. He never liked violence, but now he feels like he can't stand the thought of it.
There's a sting of disappointment too. He hoped finding the real culprit would be a little more of a challenge. He's curious though. Who's this man who can give orders to the CIA black ops director? This could be a mystery worth digging into.
His domain pulses for an instant at the border of his consciousness.
"Mamba, if you want to find this Winn, I think I can help you. I only need to find an internet café, so they'll have trouble tracking us back, but I don't think getting into their archives will be a problem." he says with a grin.
"Otherwise, I'd rather go back to our Chancel. Aren't you eager to see your castles?"
_What is locked there, and bound to my custody? And was the former Keys a thief too? So many questions need an answer._


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 22, 2005)

Alyra has on her face what can only be described as a pout.  "I thought we were gonna go back after we were done!  I promised Angela I'd go see her flowers and stuff, and anyway, we have all the time in the world to look into this kinda stuff."  She tilts her head, giving Simon a thoughtful look.  "I suppose that if there was a previous Domina of Innocence, then it used to be her castle...  I wonder what it's like."


----------



## sophist (Apr 22, 2005)

Well,er, the book says that you have an uncanny sense for honorable alternatives.     Since I assume you are probably meaning knightly honor here, I'd that that dictates no specific action here. _ You caught the man that had Michael killed, haven't you?_ And was ironically punished by a reversal of fortunes. You are not required by any conceivable code of honour to avenge crimes. That is for justice. but then even the power of justice is not required to mete out its domain. Knigthts and Samurai usally don't concern them with setting things right. They sit in court over offenders, but that is not the same. yet other knights have been known to seek out offenders. What does your conception of honour say? In the basics, honour requires only that you don't associate with unhonourable men. Look more to your Affiliation here. But be aware what you're getting into if you want Justice at all costs.  It would be just to punish Lucifer and do away with hell, but who can do that?  
A more direct insult to Michael's honor came from the Fitzgerald guy.

Alyra, there maybe a new-found sense of innocence in them, but it will not dominate all their actions. Further, it is pretty much irrelevant to their cuurents states: sleeping and sitting on the floor, shocked. Thus there is nothing much of a visible effect. If you want to study it, you should probabaly observe their future actions, but at the moment, there is nothing much of that. You can radiate innocence, they're just mortal. <shrug>


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 22, 2005)

_Okay, thanks sophist.  That's what I was thinking, but I just wanted confirmation._

"Well, you have good points.  Perhaps returning to our Chancel is indeed for the best.  If Shadows wishes to do something further, we can do that in the future.  To my knowledge, there is no rush.  Back to the Chancel, then?"


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 22, 2005)

_Aww.  Well, I can always ask Michael for updates.  Also, I am all for going back to the Chancel._


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 22, 2005)

"I thank you for your suggestions my brothers, but my (perhaps petty) sense of vengence has been eased for now and I am sure that there will be many opportunities to delve further in the future."

Smiling at Alyra, "As for you, my dear sister... your gentle thoughts reveal that, whether or no there have been other holders of your domain, you truely are Innocence."

"For now, I too am keen to see what these "castles" of ours look like."

"Would you show us the way Keys?"


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 22, 2005)

OOC: p.s. Good to hear your enjoying our wanderings Sophist  Is everyone else happy with the style of play so far?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 22, 2005)

OOC: Very much so 

"Oh! Sure, my brother, I'll lead the way"
Simon walks back to where they emerged from the shadow portal. He's not sure what to do, but he trusts his instincts to guide him. All he needs is a path to walk, a door to open. Involuntarily, he shifts to mythic world, and he's soon surrounded by the spirits of the night. But he is too focused on his task to enjoy the wonders of this realm, he's looking for a shadow, or at least a little shred of it, that made the travel with them. Then he hopes he could use it to trace a path straight back to their Chancel.
If he succeeds, the outline of a great archway, with all the flowers in their designs etched on it, and a closed golden door appears on the balcony. As Simon waves a hand trough the door it opens wide, leaving a glowing portal that hopefully leads back to thir chancel. He turns to the others with a smile and steps through it.

(_I use my gift of Gatemaking, and as many MPs as you deem necessary._)


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 23, 2005)

Alyra _oh_s softly as the archway comes into existence.  "...pretty.  Artistic touch, dear Brother Caelistis?"  She surveys the dark surroundings of the balcony one last time, and makes a mental note to ask Michael about how his new Anchor is doing, before turning to the rest of her assembled Familia as Simon steps into the Gate: "Well, what are we waiting for?"  And, grinning, hops playfully through.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 23, 2005)

David smiles, drops the extra flowers back in the pot, and goes through the portal.  "Very nice indeed..."

_Yeah!  Fun stuff!_


----------



## sophist (Apr 23, 2005)

In the mythic world, you notice a path in central park tha would lead away from this world. It is no problem to get there (through the penthouse, down an elevatoy lined with ebony, by the unsuspecting house guard, over the street).

it there, at the beginning of that mythic road, where the gate comes into being. I assume you all go through it. The gate leads to a bog. A faint, foul smell is in the air and your view is further blocked by fog, but you think it is daylight, as it is still brighter thjan NY by night. Bleak trees and shrubs reach for the sky like gnarled hands. All over all ponds of stale water, is grey colour mirroring the mist. No streach of ground looks very firm. There's wetness everywhere. Behind you a path ends. David assures you, this IS your chancel, albeit it must be some strange corner of it.

David:[sblock]You think you hear someone/thing(s?) stalking out there. It is very quiet, but your inhuman Aspects catches a faint noise.[/sblock]


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 23, 2005)

"Hmmm... not quite what I expected of our new home...   I wonder if the chancel includes Stench as a domain?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 23, 2005)

"Maybe our True king could do something about it. Can you David?"


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 23, 2005)

OOC: Bit of rules advice, how would I create a piece of jewellery that would let me see and hear anything going on near the item, from any location, simply by me wanting to do so (and how much DMP etc. would it cost)? I'm thinking divination effect, but not sure how powerful that would be...

What about if I wanted the item to alert me to anything that would be of interest to me?

As Shadows, spying would fall naturally to me


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 24, 2005)

David looks around, rather surprised.  "I, um.  Well, we're here.  Just not the here I expected.  I think something is up..."

OOC:[sblock]If I can tell where he is, I'm using a Lesser Creation to make a cage around him.  If I know he's at least close by, I'll run over there as fast as I can -- which is pretty darn fast.  I'd also like to know where I am in relation to... well, the main part of the Chancel.  I'd either make a land path or a boat leading back to the rest of the Chancel, whichever is more appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 24, 2005)

Alyra gives David a pointed look.  "Well, True King, do you know what part of the Chancel this is?  You'd think that you'd know it well...  Know the way back to where our castles are s'posed to be?"  She locks eyes with Michael and Simon, in turn.  "Or either of the two of you?"


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 24, 2005)

OOC: Lesser divination to know the location of my own castle within the Chancel and relative to our current position (if the castle actually exists)?


----------



## sophist (Apr 27, 2005)

You can barely sense that you are in the western swamp of your chancel, so that
you have to go east to the green lands of Degg, when all of a sudden your powers
seem to be cut off!

A triumphant voice rings from the fog.
"Hah, the leader knew one day it you would come this way. And the Hooded man did
not promise too much. The stones of freedom work. I called to my betheren. Soon
the clan will be here. And without your evil wizard power you are weak. When we
put you down, we attack her, who stole us away from God. Then our souls will
rest."
A figure clad in alligator hide, using a primitive spear steps from opaque reaches
of the fog to where you can see him. He has long, wild hair and beard. Around his
neck is a primitive cross. On every inch of free skin that you see, some script
is tattooed.
"In side the hiden circle, your Magic power is negated. I activated the pastor's
spell. Now you are within the power of god. You should start praying."


_<it's not easy to say how your spystone will work. My best guess is some major
creation/Transformation either by shadow or Realm, creating something along the
lines a shadow that you can see through. I'd say it would be useful to pay more
MPs up front, creating something with magical relay proterties. Something so
blatantly magical would not last long outside the chancel if created by realm.
More info follows, but right now, I don't have the book here.>_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

David looks at the barbarian figure, shakes his head, and looks at his fellow Nobles.  "Now how come I didn't know about this circle _before_?"  He sighs and then faces the tattooed man again, "Is there a way we can settle this peacefully?"


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 28, 2005)

Alyra tilts her head, as she has a habit of doing.  "You want to kill us and our Imperatrix, eh?  Isn't this the part where you're supposed to explain to us why you hate us and thereby have devised some sort of evil plan before you kill us?"

_So, question.  What miraculous powers do work?  I assume we probably still have Auctoritas, because that's inherent, but..._


----------



## sophist (Apr 28, 2005)

"You cannot know of where the stone of freedom are. By the very nature of them. As a favour to you, i will explain the daemonic irony to which your succubus mistress will fall. We shall not suffer you witches to live anyway.
Centuries ago, our forefathers were pilgrims knowing the true word of god, enschewing the heretic decrees of a great ungodly beast in the faraway city of Rome. We found a land clear of all civilisatzion, to be taken by the true servants of the Lord, blessed be his name. But Stan sent a great deamon-whore from beyond creation, to lock away the truly faithful, thereby hoping to prevent the spread of truth and salvation.
We fought back, but the deamon sent her servants, Darkness, Forgetfulness, Locks and her newly aquired ones: tyranny and naivite, crushing us to the status of the soulless serfs God gave us in the new holy land. Ever since we lived in misery and squalor, preserving the truth only by using our own skins.
But a short time ago, the hooded man came and gave us the secret of the stones of freedom, which cancel your satanic magicks. The pastor received a vision of God, who has not abandoned us in spite of the succubus killing all the angels He sent to save us."
His eyes burn with a hatred nurtured all his life. Even without Domain or Realm, you sense his hunger for your blood. He barely holds his anticipation.
"You will burn, deamonspawn witches."

_<what powers you still have is for you to find out.>_


----------



## Wandering soul (Apr 28, 2005)

Michael smiles sympathetically at the wild-looking figure. 

"Dear brother, the evil creatures of the whore have truly worn you down. Can you not recognise servants of your god when they are sent to help? What better time to send fresh help but when the power of the deamon-whore can no longer destroy them?

We have recently been created as counters to the foul servants of the daemon that you mention. Alas, unlike you, we have not been blessed with the knowledge of our lord's name, nor even how we can help you..."

With that, Michael's face falls and he lowers his eyes with a solem and sad look.

"Perhaps, we are not worthy yet..."

He pauses, then looks up at the figure, with a hopefull smile on his face.

"Perhaps you could help us become worthy, so we too may know his name?

I should introduce my fellows, to explain how ironic your accusations are:

"This is Forgotten. He takes away the pain of loss, protects those that must hide and cherishes the memories of those that are no more.  He opposes Forgetfulness."

Next, he gestures to Keys

"This is Keys. He opens what evil has locked away, releases the shackles and the chains imposed on our souls and sets us free to be what we would. He opposes Locks.

Walking over, he places a fond hand on Chivalry's shoulder.

"This fine fellow is Chivalry. He is the champion of bravery, honesty and honor. He defends the weak against oppressors and ensures the strong are dutiful and true.
He opposes Tyranny."

Smiling expansively, he gestures to Alyra.

"This is Innocence, the sweet wonder of youth, uncorrupted by evil and unstained by the word. Able to look at all things with a fresh eye and bring joy to your world. She opposes Naivite."

Finally, he lowers his head again and bows low to the figure.

"And, I? I am Shadows. I am the balance between the searing dessert sun and the chilling cold of space. I bring shade to the parched, protection to the frightened. I am the least of us. I oppose Darkness."

Could I ask your name brave pilgrim?

Perhaps you are Faith - strong and secure? With unassailable confidence and boundless energy?"


----------



## Wandering soul (May 2, 2005)

Anyone still alive on this thread?   Seems to have gone very quiet....


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (May 2, 2005)

_I'm still here -- just waiting for Sophist to respond.  But perhaps I can come up with something tonight._


----------



## sophist (May 2, 2005)

The barbarian is obviously bewildered. But MIchaels speech has stoped most of his vileness in its tracks.
"Wait. But you are the servants of the Daemon queen, who made these lands, this ... cancel?" _<no spelling error>_ 

"The Pastor will know. Maybe you are one of the excrucian angels? Or you are servants of an other Deamon that violated the earth and turned it to an playground?

"We will wait for our spiritual leader. He will know.  And me, you can call Edwin."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 2, 2005)

David looks at his companions, confused, and then looks at Edwin.  "I think you may have been deceived, Edwin.  The excrucians are the most foul demons -- you seem to have everything backwards."


----------



## sophist (May 3, 2005)

Edwin looks at David:"Now this are the lies I would exspect. God would never allow ... bu ah, there the others come. The Pastor will likely be with them."

You hear the sounds of men approaching, your fine senses tell you that they're maybe two dozen. Anything you want to do in preparation?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 3, 2005)

David shakes his head and looks around.  Unsatisfied, he looks at his fellow Nobles, "Shall we depart?  I don't think there is anything holding us here."

_Looking around to see any sign of the circle we're supposed to be in -- runes or stones or something.  I'd like to know how big it is, particularly._


----------



## sophist (May 4, 2005)

Anyone wantS to answer David?

The barabraians are not quite here yet.

However, at hearing "tyranny" talk of departing, he readies his nasty-looking bone-axe.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 6, 2005)

Simon looks sadly at Edwin's axe.
"You want to use that on us? We're going to die? If we're going to die, I only ask to bid this world farewell, and to face eternal sleep remembering my mother's face, and the last time I saw her. If I'm lucky, I'll see her again soon. It was at night, and I was in my bed..."
And slowly, softly, Simon begins to sing. He hopes that even if his powers have been locked, this is still his Chancel, his home, and songs have power here, no matter what happens to his Lady's Nobles.
He closes his eyes, and sings a lullaby, trying to put in it all the sweetness he remembers and all the longing for his long lost mother. He sings for Edwin, for if the songs still have their magic, he hopes to make him fall asleep, and if they don't, to make him at least doubt that the creature in front of him is a demon.
"_ Sleep my child and peace attend thee,
All through the night
Guardian angels God will send thee,
All through the night
Soft the drowsy hours are creeping,
Hill and dale in slumber sleeping
I my loved ones' watch am keeping,
All through the night
Angels watching, e'er around thee,
All through the night
Midnight slumber close surround thee,
All through the night
Soft the drowsy hours are creeping,
Hill and dale in slumber sleeping
I my loved ones' watch am keeping,
All through the night_"


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (May 6, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence.*

_Very cool, Lichtenhart._

"I don't think," says Alyra mutedly, putting a hand on David's shoulder, "that that would be a good idea at the moment."  She steps forward, as Simon sings quietly, and levels a stare into Edwin's eyes.  "What is it that the Excrucians have told you that they wish upon Creation?" she says, aloud.  "I am interested in hearing why you fight with them.  We mean you no harm," she adds, on the off-chance that this will be helpful.


----------



## sophist (May 6, 2005)

The heavily tattoed barbarian is indeed lulled off to sleep by Simon's song.

Sleepely the gazes back at Alyra. "The ... unbearingly bright one ... they will free creation from ... the yoke of the dark ... powers that took us from ... from God. Else ... elsewhere it will be made anew. The Judge ... of all earth," his voice becomes
lower and lower, now barely audible over Simon's clear voice,"does know in accordance ... with the creator."

The song ends, there is a slight flash maybe two meters away all around you, the sleepy Edwin begins to fall ...
The other barbarians come closer, you think thery are maybe 50 meters away now.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (May 10, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Looking around quickly, Alyra says softly, "Shall we make our exit and, er, negotiate from a position of greater power?  Or shall we wait here?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

Chivalry looks around and nods, "I would like to avoid killing these people since their intentions are good.  Let us make haste."

_I can run pretty fast.  I'll go in the direction of the main part of the chancel._


----------



## sophist (May 10, 2005)

_>I assume Lichtenhart and Wandering Soul comply<_

Indeed, as you run towards the chancle is is not difficult to leave the barbarians behind. Aspect combined with an uncanny sense of how to deal with hostile environments beats the familiarity of the wild ones with their bog. The distance between you all is steadily increasing.

What's more, outside the flashing circle you feel some amputated metaphysical limb rejoin with you.

Unfortunatly the swamp is entirly trackless. You still  want to walk/run to the hihlands of Degg, or is it some other method?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

By now, David starts to slow down to a walk.  _Lesser Creation of Boats to make a speedboat._  Turning to his companions, "This might be more convenient.  At least, we could dry off.  Does anyone have any idea what all of that was about?"  He jumps into the boat.


----------



## sophist (May 10, 2005)

_Short Comments:_

Boat creation ok'ed.

On the boat ride you can discuss things, signal me when you want to go off to somewhere else.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (May 10, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

"I don't know, shouldn't you?" says Alyra, taking a rather deep breath.  "Aren't you the True King, after all?  What I want to know is how they could seal our powers away."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

_Lesser Divination to find out what I can on these dudes -- what the circle was, where they're located, who their leaders is, where the leaders is...  I'll take whatever time i need._

"Well, I tried to find out about one of these people before, I think, but he was being protected.  There was something stopping me.  I was wondering what ideas everyone had gotten, if any."


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 11, 2005)

"They have been deceived, and in a tragic way. They believe the excrucians are angels and that we are some twisted reflection of what we really are. I feel sad for them. They're going to be hurt, and I hope this won't destroy them."
Simon looks down.
"I'm sorry I brought you right into their trap. I don't know who this 'pastor' or this 'hooded man' are - maybe the one that fled in Degg? - but they obviously know more about us than we know about them. And this is not good. Those 'stones of freedom' are dangerous for us, especially if they're right and we cannot locate them. At least they cannot cut us from the inherent magic of Derr'Degg. I suggest us all to practice it, should the need arise.
I wonder if our predecessors left any info, or instructions for us, in our castles. There is something locked away in mine, and I wonder if it's related with this.
David, do you know where the othere roads to and from our Chancel lie? I wonder if there are someone else waiting for us there."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

_Afterwards, a Lesser Divination to know where the other roads are, what the terrain around them is like, and what people might be around them... basically, is there anything else I should know about._

David nods in agreement.  "Maybe the Elatic also has information."


----------



## sophist (May 11, 2005)

The Barbarians have a village deep in the swamp. they are about 200 people, plus some you cannot sense. You find you that they call their leader the Pastor. You can not sense him. The words tattooed on their skin are from an old Book they keep as their highest relic. These people were living at the North American coast when the chancel was created. Since only a few of them seem to carry stones, you should be able to use your full powers against most of them and/or the village.

The four known paths to/from the chancel are all located in the outlying areas beyond the land of Degg, in the wastelands included in the chancel description. Incidentially, in all wastelands are some sort of hostile tribes, "barbarians". Seems some did not take well being included in the chancel. Now, with you scanning a wide overview of the chancel you notice that the different lands seem to have different "sources"/"essenceses". As if the chancle was patched together from different parts.
There is a fifth path behind a gate, but you sense only that you should your brothers celestis about it ... Tis porotection is not from stones of freedom. They feel like black holes in your metaphysical senses, but this is more traditional. Realm or the Realms Magic. With a strong enough miracle you should be even able to break through.

That is all I can think of at the moment. But feel free to ask further questions.


----------



## Wandering soul (May 11, 2005)

"I'll have a look and see what I can find..."

With that, Michael's form blurs and compresses down to that of a crow and he takes to the air, scouting out the surrounding area.


----------



## sophist (May 12, 2005)

Wandering soul said:
			
		

> "I'll have a look and see what I can find..."
> 
> With that, Michael's form blurs and compresses down to that of a crow and he takes to the air, scouting out the surrounding area.



 Am I right to take this that you look for the village? Or roads and all?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

sophist said:
			
		

> There is a fifth path behind a gate, but you sense only that you should your brothers celestis about it ...



_OOC: Are you missing a verb here?  "... that you should *tell* your brothers celestis..." or "... that you should *not tell* your bro..." or what?

Also, I'm assuming we're all in the boat?  I think when Shadows gets un-birded, we can be arriving_

David portrays all of his newfound information to his companions, "... These people carry stones that seem to block our powers... all of the paths have some sort of hostile tribe, so this might be common..."


----------



## Wandering soul (May 13, 2005)

sophist said:
			
		

> Am I right to take this that you look for the village? Or roads and all?




Whatever I can see


----------



## sophist (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _OOC: Are you missing a verb here?  "... that you should *tell* your brothers celestis..." or "... that you should *not tell* your bro..." or what?_



_

Ups you are right, but the verb is ask.




			Also, I'm assuming we're all in the boat?  I think when Shadows gets un-birded, we can be arriving
		
Click to expand...



Fine with me, I'll think of what Shadow will see until this evening._


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

After David goes through his information, give pauses.  "You know, there's a fifth path, behind a gate, but it's blocked from me.  I could try to penetrate its protection, but might anyone know about this?"


----------



## sophist (May 17, 2005)

Around the waterway you are cuurently following you see the bog streching for
several miles. There are lots of blackend and bare trees standing around, but the
birches are green. There is also lots of bushes and high grass. Despite this
being not a tropical swamp, the are alligators along the waterways crisscrossing
the bog. There are some crows flying around, and in the distance game animals
can be seen. Areas of fog drift around.

Further east you can see the Barbarians searching. Apparently they have completly
lost track of you. Despite speeding to the waterway where chivalry created a boat,
you did not leave much tracks. Beyond the bog eastward is a indistinct greyness
and in the distance a flaming blue wall.

To the west, maybe a bit more than 20 miles away, the is a land of green hills.
To the noth and south, the swamp streches to beyond your viewing range. _<IMO,
even if you fly really high and the chancel is flat, there is a ceratin limit to
viewing distance. 20 miles is me being nice and the contrast of landscape.>_

Unfortunatly, neither Keys nor Shadows does not (yet) know what you are taling about.

_<sorry for not posting earlier. I missed the Computer center closing time over talking on Friday and Monday was a holiday>_


----------



## Wandering soul (May 17, 2005)

Michael returns to the boat and relates what he has seen.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

sophist said:
			
		

> Unfortunatly, neither Keys nor Shadows does not (yet) know what you are taling about.



_OOC: I'm not sure what you're talking about here._


----------



## sophist (May 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'm not sure what you're talking about here._




Your character said:


> After David goes through his information, give pauses. "You know, there's a fifth path, behind a gate, but it's blocked from me. I could try to penetrate its protection, but might anyone know about this?"




So I filled in for the other characters that they don't know about this .... so they they don't need to ask Mr HG first and then tell you IC.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (May 19, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra peers at the horizon of the land of Degg, as she and her Familia make their return.  "A fifth path?  I _think_ I should be able to sense it.  Finding hidden places and uncovering secrets is one of my specialties," she adds, leaning lazily on the prow and allowing her Noble senses to extend past her sight.

_Wayfinder gift -- do I sense it?  By the way, sorry for not posting too much lately -- I'm caught up in the throes of the end of school, but I'm hoping to keep up._


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

sophist said:
			
		

> So I filled in for the other characters that they don't know about this .... so they they don't need to ask Mr HG first and then tell you IC.



_Oh, Shadows doesn't know because he was flying?  I don't see why Keys doesn't know._

David repeats his comment about the fifth gate, to make sure all of his companions are aware of its peculiarity.  "Might anyone be able to procure information about the fifth gate?"


----------



## sophist (May 20, 2005)

To make a long story short:
as you try to find the fith gate, by various methods, you come upon the idea that it might have been intentionally hidden. Maybe even by the previous nobles. But since the transfer of Noble essence does not give you access to the memeories of the proir nobles, the "hint" flashes that come up upon *YOU* searching don't make sense to you. Only finding some way to gain access to that info might solve the "puzzle" of the fifth gate. And since you know that Diadoras nobles have a high turnover rate, they _should_ have left behind a way for other nobles to find out.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Might anyone be able to procure information about the fifth gate?"




"Given time, I suppose I could get information on pretty much everything, but as for now, I'm afraid I know nothing about it. Now please let me recap. I fear we have a little too many riddles at hand. The first one is about those who hate us, and this Pastor. The second one is about those stones, that I hope to find a way to counter. The third one is about the weird guy in Degg. The fourth one is about the fifth portal. If a portal is being kept locked in our Chancel, that can only mean Keys is involved. I hope who came before me left me a way to find out about it. The fifth one is... where are we now? I'd rather reach those green lands to the west Mamba spoke about as soon as possible, and I hope our true king builds roads in his kingdom."
He winks at David.
"There are secrets in my castle. I hope to solve some of these riddles there. And i'd like to invite you all there, so we could work together."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2005)

"The weird guy in Degg?  I think he is probably one of those who hate us.  Here, we are arriving at the main part of our Chancel.  We may ask the Elatic to see what he knows, as well."

_... I'm assuming I have roads to the major parts of the Chancel, at least?  If not, I'll go ahead and create them._


----------



## sophist (May 23, 2005)

With directions of Michael, it is easy to reach the green lands of Degg. There is no footbridge, but that poses not much diffculty. As David steers the speedboat towards the green shore, you notice the abrupt transition beweeen bog and green hills. There is no zone of passage from one to the other, just bog one instant, then pastures the next.

There are not many roads in chancel and not much need for them either. They pass from Derr to the five noble castles. The sheperds need no roads and citizens of Derr are not likely to pass far from their little _polis_, especially with barabrians lurking at the rims.(and there is no barrier to keep them from invading or from forays into Degg.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 25, 2005)

"Let us see the Elatic, then."  David makes his way to the temple to ask what the Elatic may know about the situation on the edges of Derr.  "Unless there is something any one wants to do first."

_Oh, I would've thought I'd know how to get back regardless.  Can I make sensors to tell when Barbarians enter the 'civilized' parts or would that be a Weird Tech?_


----------



## sophist (May 25, 2005)

Ok, you all go back to Derr.

_<I'll have a detailed report on what the elatic says tomorrow. If anyone wants to go somewhere else please notify.
You can make sensors detecting the barbarians. The easiest way would be magical stuff,
but normal technolgy would work also, but you have nomodern infrastructure: power supply et al.. Derr'Degg has no weird tech option. Using tech may mean changing the very chancel or at least how people live in it.>_


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (May 25, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra sighs a little bit, and wipes her brow, mostly for effect.  "Y'know, we've been moving around all day.  Can't we, you know, actually sit down and enjoy things a bit before having to get to work?  I hafta go see a little girl about her garden, you know.  After all, we _are_ Noble -- we have all the time in the world, more or less."  She pauses, and adds, "And if we don't, I'm sure our True King can manufacture some for us.  And besides, I think I'd like to see everyone's castles."

_And related to this is something I wanted to ask -- any chance that we can get the Nobilis equivalent of "downtime" or something to pursue our characters' own private ventures, by the way?_


----------



## sophist (May 26, 2005)

<so, i gather that veryone except Alyra goes to the Elatic .. or she comes along, doesn't 
matter.>

*The Elatic:*
"well, about the barbarians ... the old philosophers knew why they called them that way: one who stammers or stutters. They are ignorant fools. They don't understand the glory of living in our mistress chancel. And they're even free of service, like you and me. Some elevations are a burden, you will see. But theirs ... on earth their comic sect of the crucified carpenter would have died out by now. Here they can carry on the tradition of their lifestyle and their god, for whom they claim exclusivity. Me, I prefer a god I can understand. Mighty Zeus chases women ... I mean everyone can understand that.
The other barbarians are not much different. They bear some grudge about living in the chancel. The desert riders with their ugly riding beasts even have some singular god, too,
but he goes by some other name.
I know the stones are part of THE PRICE. Some cosmic thing about giving and taking. Or it's a symbol, but prices and symbols in magic are pretty much the same. It was part of the ritual that our mistress used for this cancel. Some metaphor of freedom. If you want to be free, should you imprison yourself and/or others? Well the enter the excrusians into the picture. The way I gather it, if you could symbolically ..."

*"NO!!!"* a voice booms in your head, which you know comes from below the temple.

"Oh, I guess that is one of the things the mistress wants you to find out yourselves. Well, you will see a lot of things, and I think it is our mistress' hope that you find the solution that will save us all excrusian guys included. You see, ..."

*"NO!!!"* a voice booms in your head, which you know comes from below the temple.

The Elatic bows towards the temple." :\ Sorry, mistress. You know I am too humble to serve you. I'd prefer being a sheperd anyway. There are more that enough that like to loom over others. Take Arthas instead."

He turns back to you:"So that you must find out yourselves, too, I guess. The mistress has great plans. Maybe this is the time. And I sure hope that you can untie or whatever the gordic knot plagueing creation.
As for the stones ... I heared they have different colors, and the different colors nullify different noble powers. The greatest one have all four colors. For that knot, your are with us mortals again ... to some extend, at least.
As understand it, that is one more puzzle symbol. We all hope that in thime you understand   ... no,no, mistress I won't say."

_<yes, you will have downtime. In fact that is what this prologue is about.
(Of course, I will weave in stuff if i think that it might add to the over all asthetic structure i have in mind. But also the stuff you as a player and characters follow up is not all subsumed into a great symbolic plot. Many facets will be entirely "contingent", as I belive this greatly adds to versimiltude (as Monte Cook called it). If you want to expand on this let's reactivate the OOC thread.)
the bottom line is yes, the will be downtime, but it will be largely up the the players to take initiative here. If you move to follow your interests, a narrative focus will follow you. You could have chased Wynn for example, it's just that you are not required to do so.>_


----------



## sophist (May 30, 2005)

So, which of your plans you follow now?


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 30, 2005)

"Well well well.... It looks like our empyreal mother kept something hidden from us. As a test maybe? Then we should show her our worth. Thanks, Elatic, you have been most helpful. Don't be hard on yourself. Now what do we do? I'd love to visit that garden you spoke about, Alyra, and then I'd be very happy for you to be my guest at my castle. All of you, not just Alyra. It looks like a little investigation is in order, and some planning, too, wouldn't hurt. I know we have little time left to put our earthly matters at rest, but I'd rather not try another of our chancel doors unprepared. Shall we go now?"


----------



## sophist (Jun 1, 2005)

<with Amy's difficulties this might not be the perfect way to go.
How about that each of you goes to his castle? If you describe yourself going there: I'll take this as a sign that you agree. You could describe it from the outside ... if you do not i'll jump in, but then you'll have to spend DMP to rearrange. >


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2005)

_ooc: Wait, wait... well, that's a good idea, but I got the impression we didn't want to split up just yet (Keys wanted to show everyone his place and I don't want to miss out on roleplaying opportunities)... how about we go to one at a time, and each person can describe his place when we get to it?  Keys mentioned going first so I'm fine with that, or I could go first.  Or anyone who wants to, can._


----------



## sophist (Jun 4, 2005)

_<I was fine with Keys plan, but to be frank there is no reaction from the others to his try to start a discussion for 5 days now.
ok, people, because you asked, I'll give a few more days. I am busy on the weekend anyway. But sometime next week I will do something.

Remember:
-play contract says please post several times per week. Being in chancel, this would be possible, even if it means split. YOu can rejoin easliy and fast.>_


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 5, 2005)

*Once* will emerge from his chancel (where he has been resting after creating it while the party were out and about) and stride into the temple now. He will make a beeline for the True King.
He looks David up and down. 'You look slightly bigger from this angle, though your still on the scrawny side.'


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 6, 2005)

Taken aback, David looks at his fellow nobles and then back at this talking statue.  "Scrawny?  Um, right, hello.  And you would be... oh, are you a new member of our familia?"

He pauses for an answer and smiles, "Well, we're also relatively new here -- we're about to visit our castles.  Would you care to join us?"


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 6, 2005)

*Once*.

"That would be acceptable." States the giant statue. "I'm willing to assume that the noble of... chivalry... will have a fairly generic 'castle'. Correct?" It is fairly obvious he is not intending to spill out the story of his life at this point.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 7, 2005)

_Assuming you at least introduced yourself..._

"Well, I'm David, Baronet of Chivalry and True King.  This is Innocence, Keys, and Shadows."

David leads the way to an area of the chancel, and you enter a bustling street of people.  It looks like there is some sort of celebration, or at least everyone seems mostly jovial.  Children play a game with a ball of various colors and stones, people are laughing or displaying art, and a conglomeration of music bounces in the background.

As you walk, a few children run by, through the group.  One hides behind Once, giggles and runs away, playing some form of tag.  Since the people are provided with most of what they need, people do what they enjoy -- music, arts, crafts, research, read, party -- there are not a lot of worries, and this feeling of euphoria permeates everything.  Some people stop to wave hello, and David smiles and greets them each by name (_using a divination to know them_).  You make your way through the crowds toward the stately castle.

David's castle is ornately decorated with a variety of colors -- it is a formal looking castle, but also seems laid-back due to the bright color scheme.  Spires offer another touch of ornamentation.  Guards come to attention as you walk by, and David also greets these people by name, pausing to ask a few of the men about their families and whatnot.  They main gate opens into a courtyard from which most of the areas of the castle can be reached.

The personal rooms (and those in which David works) are mostly simply decorated with mohagany flooring, leather furnishing, and green marble, as well as very tall ceilings.  The throne room's ceiling is arched, making the room even taller than the rest, and has extra seats so that when he is visited by a large number of people, they may sit down.  It is set up like a courtroom in this regard, but it is not a surprise since he holds some court sessions here, and some meetings.  From his view: directly to his right his advisor sits, to his left is an extra seat (often used when another official is present and acting as an expert or advisor, and other seats are sometimes brought out if there are more officials), in front of him is a podium where one typically addresses him but David only specifies that it be used when there are a large number of people present (so that all may hear).

The throne room is also ornamental in many regards, so David sometimes uses a smaller courtroom, or meeting room, or his private office or study for smaller occasions.  The study doubles as a two-story library.

The dining room has mohagany flooring and leather furniture, and room for a hefty number of guests.  The banquet hall is brightly colored and is large enough to comfortably fit all the guests one would consider inviting anywhere, without considering an outdoor festival instead.

_This is probably way more information that necessary, but I got carried away.  _


----------



## Wandering soul (Jun 7, 2005)

<OOC:  sorry guys, I had to shot off on business and had to go straight off on family vacation as soon as I got back.  Have finally got access, but it is through a public terminal, so can't get on regularly.>

In the meantime:  

The entrance to shadowkeep is set into the base of a large mountain range.  The entryway is framed by two massive white marble columns, which seem to gleam palely in the deep shadow of the mountain.  

No matter how you try, light does not seem to pass beyond the lintel - with the open portal showing a complete absence of any illumination within.

Stepping between the columns brings you to a tunnel, leading through the mountain, lit by flickering torches, casting shadows everywhere you look.  Oddly, your own shadows seem to have a life of their own, forming strange shapes on the walls, seemingky mocking you.

<OOC>  will post more as I can get on.

will be back online normally in 8 days.


----------



## sophist (Jun 8, 2005)

Jdvn1[i said:
			
		

> This is probably way more information that necessary, but I got carried away.  [/i]




Not really. That is exactly the freedom you get in your chancel, IMO. There is still enough room for me to introduce things. watch this space later when I get off work and study ...

It really took a load off my mind to see you all back.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2005)

sophist said:
			
		

> Not really. That is exactly the freedom you get in your chancel, IMO. There is still enough room for me to introduce things. watch this space later when I get off work and study ...
> 
> It really took a load off my mind to see you all back.



_ooc: ... I could go on!    I wanted to leave some stuff up to you, and up to the other characters, so I didn't say we entered the place either.  If someone comes up to us and tells us something or you (or a player) wanted to throw in an event, I hope I left opportunity for that.

And we're not all actually back, but Shadows at least checked in (which is nice).  Amy will be back in a few days, hopefully (her last final is Friday, then she might have to pack or something but I'm not sure).  Keys has been online, so I assume he's been checking the thread._


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 8, 2005)

*OOC:*


*Once* will have identified his new creation and power, as you'd expect. I was trying to play up his terseness. I assume we are working on a 'grand chancel tour' thing - everyone visits everyone elses castles?







Once leads the familia to his castle. As you draw nearer the square of executions, the chancel changes slightly. The streets have no people, the houses sag and look dilapidated, and the square itself is absolutely DEAD. Not even weeds between the flagstones. There is a set of footprints set (ie, sunk) into the paving stones, leading to and from the pedestal to each entrance to the square (so 4 sets). These are obviously Once's footprints, and he walks perfectly within these prints as he approaches the pedestal.

The pedestal itself is about 10 feet tall, and is a ornately carved cube of marble. It is 8 feet on a side. Once boots it uncerimoniously, and one side collapses in (apparently on hinges). There is a staircase within, leading down. It is black, ribboned with white - the opposite of marble. After descending 30 metres, it emerges into inky blackness. Far far below you can see a faint shimmering light. From this point, it is about a mile straight down, until the stairs merge into the courtyard of a small castle. By small, we are talking a castle with 10 feet width, 10 feet length and 15 feet height. There is a open door, looking out over a large shimmering lake, filled with moonglow. Apart from the castle and the lake, there is nothing. The cavern is totally filled by the lake, and the castle sits on an island in the middle of it, about 100 metres across. The cavern itself is huge, several miles by several miles. Attempts to ask Once how the city is supported is met by a shrug, as is questioning why he has a 'castle' several times larger than the town it is under.

Any items left in the 'castle' disappear.


----------



## sophist (Jun 9, 2005)

<_Oops sorry, due to difficulties with the Uni, my free access diappeared.    I am rearranging my schedules around that, so I am not gone._>

The castellan greets everyone in Chivalry castle. "Good to see you, Mylord. We have been noticed that you have taken the mantle. The Guards await your muster. The elite guard has driven the peasant leaders here as we assumed that in continuation of the old rule they needed to be shown their place. Of course you will care for them my Lord, but they need to show their respects first."

"Shall we _show_ them the way to the throne room now or shall they wait until you can waste your precious time on them?"

_<I am only starting with Chivalry's castle ... later I will resolve what you find in the others, mainly the servants the old familia has left behind. I can speed up and do it in paralell if you want to but so far I decided for a sequential handling, so we can all concentrate on one scene at a time.>_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

_ooc: umm... can I use a Lesser Divination to know what, exactly, the elite guard did to 'drive the peasant leaders here'?  I need to know if I'll be annoyed or not.  _

_assuming I'm not annoyed (basically, the leaders were treated decently)... and that the castellan's name is Edward.  If I'm annoyed, I'll edit this thread._

With a smile, "Yes, thank you, Edward."  David pats Edward on the shoulder, "It's nice to be here.  I will look over the guards first -- in the mean while, you may let the local leaders wait in my personal study.  Provide them with whatever drink they care for and make sure they're comfortable."

_Should I also assume the muster goes well, or do you want to roleplay it?  I might be able to do some of it, but I don't know all of the logistics of a castle.  Same question for the leaders._

_Edit: if it's just three guys, I'll have them meet in my study, not the throne room._


----------



## sophist (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, what the elite guard did is clear enough, as you quickly gather from
tidbits of their conversation. They gathered the leaders the old noble appointed
from their homes as soon as the castellan told them there is a new Baron. Since
then they have been waiting in a corner of the courtyard. They complied quickly,
and the guards did not act wantonly, so no real violence was nessesary. But it is
obvious that the farmers acted out of fear.
There are three of them: one for the fields surrounding Derr, one for those near
your castle, and one for the other outlying farmers.
As you sift through your visions, you understand that old chivalry enforced a
strict feudal rule.

At your mentioning offering the the local leaders drinks, Edwards bows:"Very
generous, Mylord. After your duties, there is something pleasant: two marriages
have been celebrated, and due to his service to her Highness, the old Lord could
not use his privilege of ius primae noctis yet. This now falls to you, Mylord."

_<if you want to roleplay things, just mention you go there. We will pick up from
there. Just rember this is not the Authetic Middle Ages, but more likely the
interpretation your predecessor instituted here.
this should not deter you. As you confront the legacy of the past, you can bring
your own vision of what you represent into sharper focus. This goes for the other
estates _ (Keys, Innocence, Shadows) _as well._ Only the empty was created without precedence, and maybe only for once._>_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2005)

_I decided to roleplay it a little, but to basically rush through it.  If there's anything you want to spend a little more time on, go ahead.  Otherwise, we have three or four other castles to go to_

David raises an eyebrow, "Edward, I am different from the past Lord.  Hospitality is an integral part of a civil and society, which leads to chivalry.  The people will be treated well unless a court deems otherwise.  Another key issue is Honor.  I will speak with the couples in the marriages to congratulate them."

David first goes to the guards to inspect them, making sure everything is in proper order (checking uniforms and equipment, etc) since a guard should command the respect of others.  If there is anything to be corrected, David will ask people to adjust their uniforms accordingly.  If everything is in proper order already, David will congratulate the guard and make sure their meals tonight are better than usual.

Afterwards, he goes to speak with the peasant leaders.  "I'm sorry to have kept you waiting..." he starts off.  He wants the peasant leaders to feel like eventhough they're David's subordinates, they also have worth.  David spends some time meeting each leader, getting to know them a bit, taking note of their names and information about their families... "If you gentlemen have any recommendations for anything in the Chancel, I want you to tell me.  If you do not have time to tell me personally, make a list and have it sent to me.  Don't be afraid to mention anything you think of.  If you can, discuss it and get ideas from the people you watch over."  _I think you get the idea._

Lastly, David arranges a meeting with and speaks with the recently wed couples.  "I'd like you to know that I respect the sanctity of marriage -- as such, it'd be rude of my to impose myself on the women.  Also, it is not only in poor taste, but is also unhonorable and a mark of poor hospitality.  Instead, I offer you my blessing in your marriages.  I wish you long lives full of happiness with each other."

When done with his meetings and such, David makes sure Edward is filled in of all the details... hopefully, he'll start to get the idea of the new Chivalry.


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 14, 2005)

*OOC:*


Just a note - i think it would be interesting for a 'downtime' thing to be a struggle of Once to clear his castle of some random monsters that appeared in it, but in a manner that isn't just point, rightclick, delete. Like Dholes (cthulhu reference) that sometimes appear in the castle and disrupt it a little. Your call on how to make them hard to delete, GM







Once will observe, and ask David:
"Why do you have so many servants? There is nothing they could do that you could not do yourself 10 times better."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 15, 2005)

David looks up, "Well, Once, there are a variety of reasons.  Firstly, there is a lot of things that happen in this chancel, and the more people that help you, the easier it is to keep order.  Secondly, such jobs not only gives people something to do, but also gives them a feeling of empowerment.  It makes people feel better about themseles.  A good leader is like a good host in that his people are treated well."


----------



## sophist (Jun 15, 2005)

THe peasants and the cpuples are are more than delighted with your new rule. But they are a bit too surprised to give any recommendations just now. While they bow during your apprach and when you leave, you have the definitive impression that in the second bow, there is more respect than fear.

Edward of course complies, but is less convinced. "I agree that the old Lord was too harsh sometimes, but in his own way he cared for his people. Let me advise you to keep at least some distance from the people or else soon everyone will think he can advise you, even rule better than you. If your way is a purer and more - if i may say so - angelic way of chivarly, a knight is still the leader of his people and must look that he does not cast his authority to the swine. ... Figurativly speaking, of course, Mylord."

"Now that I think of it, Mylords of Keys and Shadow might want to speak to the Troubadour, who sometimes followed you on your ... travels. He might fall into error of wrong assumptions otherwise, as I did. And Mylady of innocence might have a word with the court maidens."

"Also, I ask Mylords, shall I ready your rooms here? Under old rule, your predecessors often stayed here, and Mylord of Chivarly held court for all chancel lands. We have of course a feast prepared for the new Lords ... may I ask when and if you consider starting it?"

_<More asynchronous:>_
Later (maybe after the feast) a peasant appears. He is one of the husbands, who now
has the first night with his bride for himself. He tells you that a dark man,
clad entirely in dark clothing, appeared in the inn again this evening whispering
promises of a greater glory, a chancel where noone will have to work, where machina
will do all the work. Those who will help him will gain powers to resist the cruel
Lord.


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 15, 2005)

During the feast, Once will have continued the conversation.

"But there is a simple flaw in your reasoning. You say there is too much happening for you to oversee. Which means you need others to help. Simply cause there not to be so much happening, and you would not need the help. And I am puzzled by your second point. Why do you care? These people will be dead and done in short order."

When the dude comes and mentions the stranger, Once will wait to see how David reacts. The statue is, in a word, intrigued by his familia.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 15, 2005)

David nods at Edward's suggestion.  "My kindness is meant to be as a host to a guest -- the host is still always in control.  While I do not give any authority to those below me, I will not take away the authority they already have, nor will I ignore them if they are in need."

David reinforces the offer for his fellows to stay at his castle, and then goes to the feast.  "Once, I care for all peoples, especially those in Derr'Deg.  What sort of a ruler would I be if I relied on my people's deaths?  No, no, Honor and Hospitality both are key factors of Chivalry, and the latter requires guests to be treated well.  Although I do not need the help, I want my guests to be involved and active.  A perfect society is filled with happiness."

When the peasant appears and tells his story, David is surprised.  "Come, come.  Describe this man as well as you can."  David will try to see if the man is related to one of the barbarian tribes or if he is from another place.  As the peasant talks, David will provide him with a seat and some drink (nothing too much as he is not expected to eat here... also, the peasants should have all the food they need on their own).

He then turns to his fellow Ennobled.  "You are of course to speak freely.  I do not know why you have been so quiet so far.  Any thoughts?"


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 16, 2005)

"Could this be a ploy by another familia to draw followers away?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2005)

"Well, Empty, there are some groups on the borders of the chancel that have been severely misled by dark powers.  That is my guess this gentleman is with."  David then turns to the gentleman, "If you see that man again, think of me quickly and I will try to be there as quickly as possible."

_If he says a quick prayer to me, I'll hear it and can get over there really quickly, right?_


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 16, 2005)

OOC: Sophist, a question.
[sblock]If I were to declare i was using a lesser creation of empty (which i do automatically, i believe) could i use it in such a manner as to say 'show me clues about this unknown mans motivations and masters'? By 'deleting' the things that stand between Once and the knowledge he seeks (ie, enemies, time, distance, what have you). Now I'm not sure how this would take effect (maybe once would be whipped somewhere else, or maybe he would end up changing the chancel) but it is certainly possible, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He then turns to his fellow Ennobled.  "You are of course to speak freely.  I do not know why you have been so quiet so far.  Any thoughts?"




"I'm sorry, David, I've been quite stunned by your castle, and a little lost in my thoughts."
You noticed Simon chose the most distant seat from Once, as if the statue unsettled him.
"So many riddles, so little time. No, Once, I don't think this could be another familia's ploy, unless we're really unlucky. The barbarians that attacked us called the excrucian "angels". This dark man is spreading most dangerous lies. We should find him soon, and convince our chancelfolk that we are not the monsters they have been told we are. By the way, I think you're already doing a wonderful job at it, your majesty." he says with a smile. "we should do the same too, when we get to our castles."

"And I'd sure like to talk with the Troubadour, while I'm here. Unless you need me otherwise, that is."
Once again, Keys tries to unlock the memories of his predecessor, like he did before. Music has power in this chancel, as he already found out. Maybe the Troubador has much to tell him about that. What kind of 'travels' did he went to with the former Dukes, that Edward is uncomfortable to talk about?


----------



## Wandering soul (Jun 25, 2005)

<OOC>:  I'm really, really sorry folks - work has decided to change my role and I'm not going to be around much at all going forward.   I'm going to have to do what really annoys me when other people do it and pull out :'(

Sorry to muck you all around.  Sorry.  Take care.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 26, 2005)

"Heh."  David rubs his head, "You don't have to call me 'your majesty,' Keys.  I may have more political power in the chancel, but 'your majesty' sounds like it puts me at a pedestal that you don't actually have to abide by.  You, my familia, are my equals.  I thank you for the compliment, though.  And I do not believe you are needed for anything... although the company of familia is always useful."

_It never occured to me that Keys would be tied with Music -- that's cool!

... Bah, it's a shame you're leaving Wandering soul, but I understand.  If schedule permits, maybe you can come back later?

Can I use a Creation of Time to, basically, give us all the time we need to do anything in the Chancel?_


----------



## sophist (Jun 27, 2005)

The informant:
The Peasant does not think the stranger is one of the barbarians. He does indeed seem a black man, but the peasant remebers that he had a nose just like his (he is a caucasian). He remembers this because a friend of his was once raided in an outlying community was once raided by the desert barbarians, and his firend told him the all had flat broad noses. He has also never heard of a barbarian reasoning with anybody. The stranger had black trousers, a black jacket and a white shirt and " ... a black strip of cloth dangeling from his neck in front of his white shirt. that was really strange. And he had an eerie ... aura. I don't know how I should say it another way, Mylord. My best guess is he comes from the city. I once saw a man wearing similar strange clothing there."

<rules questions (to be) answered in OOC>

The Troubadour is in his room when Siomon meets him. He tried to unlock his predecessor memories, but this time Simon had no lock to unlock - as he had when touching the hammer.
_<but clever use of metaphor  >_ It quickly becomes apparent that the troubadour was out of the chancel. There is a TV, a computer, a HiFi-Tower and a Keyborad and two electric guitars in his room.
As you enter, he raises an eyebrow, but then asks, noticing your Aspect:"You are one of the new Lords?"


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 27, 2005)

Once will turn to Chivalry. 'Would you care to go on a short... trip with me?' Irregardless, he walks to the top of the castle, and stands on the highest point that gives him enough room for the task. He will place two 10' planks on their ends, and another on top of them, creating a rude doorway. He will then use a Creation of Empty to make the distance between the 'doorway' in front of him and the location of the infiltrator empty. A very roundabout way of making a teleport, essentially. If it works and he can do it, he will then attempt to examine the location on the other side of the door - he does not want to violate Lord Entropy's rules through hasty action.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 28, 2005)

_OOC: I sure hope you'll find time to come back too, WS. In the mean while, good luck with your job.

I thought about that connection, jdvn, and I'm glad I've got a chance to look into it. _

"Mmm... Black jacket, black trousers, white shirt, black tie... Did he perchance have any glasses on his nose, or something in his ear? He sounds like someone out of a movie, and that probably means he's quite dangerous... mmm we need a bait, or at least a way to locate him quickly when he shows up..."


At the Troubador's room:
"Oh, yes I am. I am Keys, but you can call me Simon."
He offers his hand, in a very friendly way, looking at him. (what does he look like?)
"Edward told me you used to travel with... the former keys and... I think he was worried we are quite different from our predecessors, and that this difference could come as a shock. Was he a friend for you? If he was, I think it would be proper for me to offer you my condolences."
Simon looks around, for a place to sit upon mainly, but also to get an idea of the person that leaves in this room. When he was a thief, it's always been useful.
"How did you come to live here?"


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jun 28, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He then turns to his fellow Ennobled.  "You are of course to speak freely.  I do not know why you have been so quiet so far.  Any thoughts?"




Alyra, who has been lost in her thoughts  as she witnesses the wonders of Chivalry's castle, contributes, as if it had been bubbling at the top of her mind: "I think, Once, that it's important to remember that... well, people are _people_, they're not things.  Things can't make choices, people do.  And people are important, else, what are we fighting this _valde bellum_ for?"  She rubs her eyes a bit blearily with the backs of her hands.  "I s'pose I'll accept your offer to stay here, David, but," she says, turning to Edward, "why'd you suggest that I talk to the court maidens?  Is there something I need to know?"


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 28, 2005)

OOC: Spent 2 DMP to make the effect a major creation. RG updated.


----------



## sophist (Jun 28, 2005)

Empty:
Over the Void, you can see a room with earthen walls. A man like you imagined sits at a table with an electric lamp, writing. There are no windows, just a flight of stairs up.

Simon:
"I was just learning the instruments, when the former Master of Keys discovered me. I had ... liberated ... an instrument that the old troubadour did not use anymore. He discovered that I had liberated a few more things also, and he offered me to direct my Talent in more useful directions. Of course I accpted, because it gave me a way to live in harmony with other chancelfolk while still, idulging in my hidden desire."

Alyra:
"I am not really informed about the situation. They only said to me that your overwatch was required again, your judgement. Of course there are rumors, but the maidservants are always chattering." If you ask for the rumors:
[sblock]"There is talk of a young knight, Parcival, and one of the maidens, Gwynneth."[/sblock]


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 28, 2005)

OOC: BREAK until I know whether chivalry is with me. That will influence how Once acts.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jun 28, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Innocence glances around at her dispersed familia.  "Maybe we can reconvene before bedtime, or something?  I think," she says, perhaps to herself, "that might be good."  She pushes herself up off of her seat with some effort and prepares to see what information she can gather about this Parcival and Gwynneth, before suddenly realizing where she is.  She daintily holds out a hand, despite, perhaps, not being as dressed for Chivalry's domain as she'd like.  "Well, Edward, perhaps you might be able to lead me to them?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 28, 2005)

sophist said:
			
		

> Simon:
> "I was just learning the instruments, when the former Master of Keys discovered me. I had ... liberated ... an instrument that the old troubadour did not use anymore. He discovered that I had liberated a few more things also, and he offered me to direct my Talent in more useful directions. Of course I accepted, because it gave me a way to live in harmony with other chancelfolk while still, indulging in my hidden desire."




Simon smiles, knowingly. It definitely looks like he and the former Keys had something in common.
"Well, I'm still quite... kind of new to the job" though it doesn't quite explain how he feels, Simon still tries to resort to human conventions "but I'll remember about your talents... What's your name by the way?"
He stand up, and looks at the instruments, especially the Keyboard.
"I see you use modern instruments. What's your music like? Doesn't it behave... interestingly here in the Chancel?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Entsuropi said:
			
		

> Once will turn to Chivalry. 'Would you care to go on a short... trip with me?'



David nods, "Sure, just give me a while to let the feast here wind down?"  He finishes his food and goes out of his way to compliment the chef.  "Keys, we do have to come up with a way to catch him, but not tonight I think.  I will talk with the citizens to inform them of the danger."  David speaks with Edward to prepare a public warning and then announces that he is finished with the feast -- although others are welcome to take their time.

Assuming Empty waits, David does tag along.  "What are you thinking to do?"


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 28, 2005)

Empty will have (since we are talking in past tense here, I think) kept his silence, and merely said, 'A way to solve this little dilemma'. He won't say anything more until he has successfully pulled off his stunt. He will watch to see Chivalry's reaction when the portal is created and David sees the man on the other side.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

David looks at the man and his room with curiosity.  "Where is he?  Some sort of basement?  Underground, but surely not your own castle, Empty." _Lesser Divination to know where that room is, assuming somewhere in this Chancel_  "And what is your intention, Empty?  Why are we without our familia?"


----------



## sophist (Jun 29, 2005)

Chivalry & empty engaged in conversation, so I won't interfere here.
<btw, after careful study in the book I realized that major changes cost more than major creation,   but well I let things stand as they are. I found another way to make your power use relevant but not quite "solve adventure"    ).

Edwards says:
"At your service, Mylady. Which one do you want to see first?"

The troubadour:
"My name is Rembrecht, Simon.
It is not that technology does not work in the chancel, but that old nobles insisted on keeping the chacelfolk from technology. That makes them easier to rule and oversee. Also it keep the phenomenon of always unfilled desire that plagues humans in the modern prosaic world away. Also for many things we don't need technology. We have magic.
But there is a weird techno cult in Derr. Memebers wear modern suits in secrect and such nonsense. One more argument that techology is not only a boon. Even I sometimes have the desire for the simple life. Then I go and visit my parents."


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 29, 2005)

"I do not know the location, but this is a doorway that leads directly to that man. He is, or should be, the one who we heard about earlier. And our familia... surely it does not take 4 Nobles to apprehend one human? The greatest of them is but a gnat in the presence of the least of us." Once pauses to look at the human again. Has he noticed the doorway?


----------



## sophist (Jun 29, 2005)

No, he has not. Since your short path through your magical void is more of an absence
and not directly in the light of the lamp, chances are he won't even when glancing in your direction. A longer look will however reveal you.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2005)

sophist said:
			
		

> "My name is Rembrecht, Simon.
> It is not that technology does not work in the chancel, but that old nobles insisted on keeping the chacelfolk from technology. That makes them easier to rule and oversee. Also it keep the phenomenon of always unfilled desire that plagues humans in the modern prosaic world away. Also for many things we don't need technology. We have magic.
> But there is a weird techno cult in Derr. Memebers wear modern suits in secrect and such nonsense. One more argument that techology is not only a boon. Even I sometimes have the desire for the simple life. Then I go and visit my parents."



Simon is taken a little aback by the troubadour's comments. He finds it awful that the former nobilis wanted to control the chancelfolk so, on the other hand, he remembers quite vividly being a man of unfulfilled desires. He never thought to ascribe that to technology, though. He'll definitely talk with his familia about that.
Then something in Rembrecht's words makes him snap.
"Modern suits? Like jackets and ties? Are they bitter with how the nobilis used to rule the chancel, and their decisions about technology? I may need to find them, Rembrecht, and soon! Oh, and... by the way... If I wanted to learn everything about the chancel magic, who should I ask?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

_Did you not notice my attempt at a divination, sophist?  Or does it not work?  Or would it help if I put this ooc talk in another color or something?  Like this?_

David nods, "While it is true that apprehending this gentleman is a basic task, I always value the ideas and opinions of our familia when available.  No matter, though."

_Do I think I can run in, grab him, and run out without him making much noise?_


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jun 29, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*



			
				sophist said:
			
		

> "At your service, Mylady. Which one do you want to see first?"




"I think," says Alyra with the best grace she can muster, "it might be best to speak to the lady first."


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jun 30, 2005)

OOC: With 3 aspect, i'd be surprised if you couldn't, jdvn  /OOC


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

ooc: I'm not sure if that all fits in one initiative, though, because I'd rather not give the guy a chance to call out for help or scream

Trying for... miraculous action: Run in and grab him and run out; normal action: Cover his mouth.


----------



## sophist (Jul 7, 2005)

Simon:
"They are indeed discontent. I never took enough time to study them. They struck me as harmless weirdos getting their kicks from electric light bulbs." Rembrech shudders.
"As for magic, you should ask old Bertrand. He lives at the rim of Derr. It's the last house towards your castle."

Alyra:
The castellan leads you to the living room of the maidens. Currently they are stitting around, kniiting. As you enter all rise and bow. "We are so glad ..." a young, beautiful, red-head bursts, but is cut short with a gesture by an elderly matron. The matron says: "I am sorry Mylady."

David:
<Yes, you can accomplish that feat. Sorry, your divination indeed slipped my notice.
Will look for it ASAP, but now my time is low again, can buy more online time tomorrow.>
edit:
Your idea, to combine miraculous and mundane actions this way sound fine to me and I will let it stand.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 8, 2005)

David smiles at Empty, "So, let's see what this gentleman has to say?  Why he is causing trouble in our chancel?"  David turns to face the person at his desk.  In one swift motion, he runs in, grabs the person, covers his mouth, and pulls him out.  In result, David is holding the person by one leg off the back side of the roof (after all, he doesn't want to worry people due to this person).

Hopefully having gotten the gentleman's attention, David asks him in a tone just barely loud enough for him to be able to hear, "Who are you, what are you, and who do you work for?"


----------



## sophist (Jul 8, 2005)

The man in the suit quivers with fear and surprise you are under the definitive impression that he can't really think clearly because of that.  *"Get me on the tower. Pleeeaaase!"* He yells. He lets go of his pen with drops in a long fall  to the ground, bouncing against the tower walls. His breathing is almost hsyterical. His eyes are fixed on the ground.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Satisfied that the person has no superhuman powers, Chivalry seats the person on a chair at the edge of the roof.  _Lesser Creation of Chairs_  "Certainly, I have no reason to hurt you, but if you do not cooperate then there would be consequences.  Now, again.  Who are you, what is your purpose in my Chancel, and who do you work for?"


----------



## sophist (Jul 9, 2005)

After cathing his breath, looking down at himself, at the black suit, the man finally says:_" I gues there is no point to deny it member of the TECHNOCRATIC UNION. We want to modernize the chancel. There needs to be more efficiency. Magic is too irrational ... er ... "_ He probably sees you now becoming impatient for deviating from the point. _"So, I - my name is Parmendines - joined the technocrats. A friend inducted me. The Dark Man - I swear i don't know any other name - speaks to us. We give the stones from the desert to the Barbarians. We can use devices in secret ... please I only have a musicmaker and a picturemaker ... the Dark MAn claims to be working for the ruling Impetrator of earth ... Our high mistress has displeased him, keeping her nobles away from the others, sending them on stange missions ... even to beyond. There is talk of her "_ his voice falls to a whisper "_ being a traitor to creation."_


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 12, 2005)

sophist said:
			
		

> Alyra:
> The castellan leads you to the living room of the maidens. Currently they are stitting around, kniiting. As you enter all rise and bow. "We are so glad ..." a young, beautiful, red-head bursts, but is cut short with a gesture by an elderly matron. The matron says: "I am sorry Mylady."




Alyra blinks a bit, somewhat startled by the deference that seems to be shown her.  "Sorry?  For what?  I was told that p'raps I might be needed here, so, perhaps you might let the girl speak."  She looks around for a spare chair, and sits herself on it with a flourish, while she allows herself to mentally reach out and touch the emotions of everyone in the room, especially the redhead and the matron.  "You can all sit down, you know.  Who is this Gwynneth, and why might I be needed?"

_Gift of Empathy.  You know, this reminds me that most of my limits and restrictions haven't been evoked yet..._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 13, 2005)

David is clearly angry, but controls himself. "How can you say our Imper--" Getting to the point, "Parmendines. Where in the desert are these stones? As for the devices, I do not care. If it pleases you to use a musickmaker or a picturemaker, I would even want you to spread such happiness to other citizens. There is no need for secrecy, but magic does have its place too. The Dark Man is the leader of the Technocratic Union? All he wants to do is use technology? To talk of our Imperator that way might mean an alterior motive, though.  Where can this Dark Man be found?"

Listening to the man, David thinks a bit, then looks back.  "Empty, what do you think?"

_How about a Divination to see if the Chancel is in pain, and if so, where?_


----------



## sophist (Jul 14, 2005)

Alyra:
You feel a wide range of emotions in the maidens. Relief, pity, controlled anger in the elderly matron. There is even couriosity from some (including the castellan), others more feel condescending. The feeling seem to be centered around a fearful young maiden - the one addressing you first. She now come to the fore and falls to your feet. "Oh, Mylady, you must must gundo my condition. Give me back my innocence. My life. I cannot bear this shame." Here you see the matron nod. To your inevitable question she answers:" I lay with a young knight, Parcival. Now I am with child and Parcival won't marry me. Says he doesn't love me ... Please, mistress. I heard you helped another girl in this way, too. It's the only way. Please." She is close to tears, but you _know_ she does not want to cry under the eyes of the other maidens(?).

David:
Parmendines does not know when the Man will return. He thinks he comes from outside the chancel. And yes, the man leads the union, but of ultirior motives your prisoner knows nothing. But then, he did not not ask.
He also does not know where exactly the stones are from. All that he has heard was the desert barbarians harvest them somehow. His friend has told him the rumor that they keep a sage hidden that knows everything about the stones: " And he is guarded by five of their fiercest warriors that supposedly have a few of the universal stones: canceling all supernatural powers. Even a noble would have to fight as the flesh from which he is created. Thomas said to me,"he looks extremly defensive,"that no noble would ever dare such a fair fight."

<couriously, the chancel is defintly not in pain anywhere. Your logic that these disrupting stones might cause such pain is an obvious idea, but still there must be a flaw somewhere.>


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 15, 2005)

David furrows his brow a bit.  "Parmendines, is the musicmaker and the picturemaker the only reason you're a part of the Technocratic Union?  Would spreading the world that these are permitted items allow many to come out of hiding?"


----------



## sophist (Jul 16, 2005)

Your prisoner looks a bit puzzled at that but answers with only a little hesitation: "Yes."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

"Like I said, technology is allowed here." David produces a pen in his hand and places it in Parmendines' shirt pocket.

_Divination to know the pen that was dropped, creation to make a new one.

Once, anything to add? Comments? Actions? I'm done with the guy, so I'm okay with letting him to back._


----------



## sophist (Jul 21, 2005)

As you set Parmendines free (with his new pen), he runs off to Derr (or you let him through Once's  gate before it closes - any at this level of power I let it stay open for a  maximum of five days - once's domain level). It should be pretty easy to  to spy on him. Wanna take the time? Tracing the developments you set in motion  might take one to three whole days, since word needs to get around. Wanna take the time?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2005)

_ooc: I think we have other things to do in that time. I still want to see Key's and Innocence's castles, and maybe Empty's (if there's anything to do there), and then if there's still time I have a couple more errands. I'll do periodic Divinations to see how it's going, though._


----------



## sophist (Jul 22, 2005)

*OOC:* so we will have to wait for the other players


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 25, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

Alyra's eyes widen as she realizes the implications of Gwynneth's request, and she reaches out a hand, placing it upon the other girl's abdomen.

_Lesser Divination of Innocence to divine if the infant's innocent soul exists; if that doesn't work, spend 2 MP on a Realm Lesser Divination to determine if a soul exists._

"I am to take it," says Innocence with some apprehension, "that my predecessor did this sort of thing all the time?"  She pulls her hand back, and runs it through her hair, sighing.  "I see that I have more to find out than I've bargained for..."

_I'll be off to see Parcival pretty soon, and then consult with Chivalry and Keys.  Any chance we can poke the other players to see if they're still alive?_


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jul 25, 2005)

*Once*, having observed all the chatter, will suggest that they go and meet up with the others.


----------



## sophist (Jul 25, 2005)

Alyra:
<  , well done puuting the ball back in my court to think about when the soul connects with the body. Delaying the answer  , I simply rule the the "maiden" is pregnant long enough for it to happen>
The divination of innocence works. You sense a faint but very pure innocence in her belly. Gwynneth says:_"Our late Lady, did it once, a few years ago for Medea here."_ SHe points to an elder maiden in her thirties, who hides her feeling of shame well. _"Lady Magret later told what happen to our Lord of Chivarlry who cast the man out. But I feel no such need for revenge. Please spare him, Mylady."_ You sense guilt and regret and even some love in Gynneth.

Once+David:
Trough Edward you will have no difficulty finding the others.

Simon:
Where are you now after the conversation with the Troubadour?


----------



## sophist (Jul 29, 2005)

As Alyra thinks hard what to do, an uneasy silence creeps into the room. You feel a mixture of anticipation and some fear from Gwynneth.
Edward bows slightly:_"Does Mylady wish to see the kight now?"_ You feel he thinks to help you by this comment, but at this time he gets glowering looks from the maidens, paticularly the matron.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2005)

sophist said:
			
		

> Simon:
> "They are indeed discontent. I never took enough time to study them. They struck me as harmless weirdos getting their kicks from electric light bulbs." Rembrech shudders.
> "As for magic, you should ask old Bertrand. He lives at the rim of Derr. It's the last house towards your castle."



"Thank you. I'll go see him soon. Actually... I may need your help with that. Gah... so many riddles all at once. I have to go now. But thank you Rembrech, this little talk helped me shed some light."
Simon storms out of the Troubadour's room, calling out loud for Edward.
"Edward? I need to see King David. Immediately."
As he finds him and as many of his brethern he can muster, he begins speaking very quickly: "Well, not everyone here in the city loved the former nobles, there are some who resented the laws against technology and continue to use it in secret, and they wear jackets and ties in secret, and probably our "stranger" ahas something to do with them, we should find them and ask them, and I don't think we should forbid technology that much, and I know where someone who knows a lot about magic lives, it's near my castle, and maybe he knows how we could defend ourselves or at least avoid those weird stones, and I think we should go and talk with him too, and while we're there see the Palace of Keys too. What do you think?" he asks finally, as if he had been perfectly clear.

OOC: Well, you already know much more than me about the Union, but Simon had to tell you anyway.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 30, 2005)

Alyra sighs, as if weighing many possibilities in her mind.  "I think," she says thoughtfully, "that that would be best."  Innocence glances over the assembled maidens, and says to Gwynneth, not unkindly, "I may not be able to give you what you want.  But I shall try my best to give you what you _need_.  Innocence need not be the white purity of snow in winter -- it can also be the clear spring rain."  She waves a hand in an affected flourish, and says to the rest of the women, in the sort of tone that suggests that the question is not in fact a question at all, "Would you all mind sparing the girl of any of your disapproval and anger, for the time being?  She has enough to think about without worrying over how her peers will see her."

The young Domina turns to Edward, and holds out a hand.  "Take me to Parcival, if you please.  And if you could get ahold of my brothers caelestis and tell them that I yet have need of them, I'd appreciate it."

_And thusly we conveniently dovetail into Simon's actions..._


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jul 30, 2005)

Empty says to Simon, 'Have you managed to transcend the human need to stop for breath then?' There might be the hint of a smile on his stone face. After a pause, he goes on. 'We know. I grabbed hold of one of them and Chivalry here aquired information out of him. He has decided to be nice to them, sadly.' You get the impression he would much rather just hunt them all down.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

"Hello, Innocence." At Edward's beckoning, David goes to meet with Alyra and Parcival, to hear the situation and Parcival's side of the story. Patting Alyra, "I trust you haven't had _too_ much trouble here." David listens to the story, and assuming Parcival's story matches up with what Gwynneth said it was:

"Parcival, you seem to be confused as to what honor is, and how it is tied to chivalry. Remember that Chivalry is the union between Civility, Happiness, Honor, Strength, and Fortitude. Also, Justice is a form of Beauty.

"The lady you have laid with is not tainted--how could she be? If she were it would be your fault--are you saying you are a contaminant? Of course not. Honor and Justice dictate that you should wed this lady and treat her in a chivalric manner. Enjoy her as a person and love your child. Honor dictates you should do this before the child is born, else the child will be a bastard--in this case _you_ will be shamed as the father of a  bastard child.

"Be civil, honorable, and happy."

_Change of Realm to make Parcival more Chivalrous in the ways that I mentioned. I'll spend the two RMP for it.

If that works, Chivalry will wish Parcival and Gwynneth well and excuse himself to go see Simon and I'll take this out of sblocks. Otherwise, I'll probably use it a bit later._
[sblock]David holds Keys by his shoulders. "Take a breath. Please. It will be okay. That the former nobles weren't popular becomes more and more clear with each new thing I discover. The ones who use technology are the Technocratic Union. I also think we should allow at least some technology and I informed one of them of this. Hopefully the information will spread and the need for secrecy will cease. Going to your part of the Chancel seems like a good idea, to see your castle and this gentleman you speak of."

Chivalry keeps holding on to Keys and watches him as he calms down. "Are you okay? Lead the way."

_ooc: I rather you say all that in-character than read the stuff that happened to you anyway._[/sblock]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2005)

Simons looks wide eyed at Once and David as they tell him they already know, and smiles. You could quite say he likes his Brethren. The undertones of Empty's words go completely lost on him, as violent solutions are always the last that come to his mind.

When he meets Alyra, he listens quietly to her story. "Mmmm. Tough call. The knight doesn't want to marry her. The maiden wants to be fair and innocent again. And the baby obviously wants to live. Unless we find a man that loves the maiden so much that would marry her despite the baby, there's no mundane solution to respect the choices of them all. But maybe there's some magic solution. Maybe another woman would accept to deliver the baby the maiden wants no more. If science can do that, magic probably can too. Then the maiden's 'innocence' could be restored, and the knight would be free. I also think, though, that this kind of choices anyway shouldn't be without consequences. They're both disgustingly selfish. There should be some kind of punishment for that." he says, a deep frown on his face.


----------



## sophist (Jul 30, 2005)

THe young knight Parcival is a very handsome and muscular man: long, raven-black hair, delicate features, and an instinct for clothes that fit him. Even his scars seem to add to his beauty. He has the sharp gaze of an intelligent man, but his expression is hardend, like that of a veteran that saw many atrocities.
"Literary" reference: [sblock]I have Ian Nottigham from "the Witchblade" in mind here[/sblock]
Here is what Parcival says (prior to any Domain/realm things you do): "My Lords and Ladies,
I simply do not love Gywnneth. It is true that I seduced her, but only to evade the derision of my colleagues, who still called me a boy after a year of service. It is not that I will not pay for the child. What happened its partly my doing, but I have to say - forgive me loeds and Ladies -, that the maid Gwynneth did not put up much resistance to my seductions. But since I am too to blame for her condition, the child will not know poverty, I will see to that.
Like the Knight Carlo, who has chilren from several farmer's daugthers. He does care for them, too without marrying them."
Alyra feels that the whole affair is a battle to win for him, his true feelings hidden behind a high wall of blackend bones.

if Alyra does not oppose davids actions on the knight:
[sblock]"Yes, my Lord, I see now that to be true to honor, I have to marry her. Maybe the attraction that led me to her will turn into love one day ..."[/sblock]

<I took note of Simon's plans concerning Bertram, but let' finish this scence first , ok?>


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 30, 2005)

Alyra sighs as the magical energies begin to change Parcival's mind.  "Well, David, at least you allowed him to choose," she says, before looking to Simon and tilting her head a bit.  "Would you mind coming with me to see Gwynneth?"

_Hopefully Simon agrees, and when they get there:_

"Well, I'm back," Alyra calls out, as she storms into the maidens' quarters.  She peers at Gwynneth, and, curiously, Medea as well.  "I know that this has been hard for you -- and you as well.  But to have a child ought to be, well, a happiness, a sort of beauty.  Your shame only keeps you from seeing this."

_I'll spend the MP to do a Creation of Innocence in both of them, so that they're free of their shame._

"You have his hand, but not his heart, which is hidden behind his own wall.  But I think," she says, "that we can see to that."  Innocence turns to Simon, and gives him the most pleading glance that she can muster.  "I am your sister caelestis, aren't I?  So I'd very much appreciate it if you would give this poor young maiden the key to Parcival's heart."


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jul 30, 2005)

Empty just observes, staying near to Chivalry.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 31, 2005)

As Alyra makes her request, Simon goes wide eyed and only his hand covering his mouth prevents a loud 'Oh' from escaping his lips. In your eyes you can clearly see surprise, excitement, then doubt, sadness, and then a new idea, and finally resolve.
He takes Alyra apart, and this is his answer: "I cannot. Not because I wouldn't do it for you, but because it wouldn't work. If Gwinneth possessed the whole key of Percival's heart, that would kill Parcival's choice, because he couldn't help but love her, and I'm afraid that would kill Gwinneth's love too, because Percival would have no more surprises for her. But, if I were to give them both half the key to the the other's heart, their love would still be their choice, something they would have to build, like they will build their family, and there would still be many things they could discover about each other in years to come. Their love would have the freedom and the time to grow beautiful. What do you think?"
He waits for her answer, a wide smile on his face.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 31, 2005)

_Now this is going to get really complicated really fast.  ^.^;  From Alyra's point of view, having to get married without love is a pretty shoddy choice to have to make, and she'd rather improve its quality._

Alyra scrunches her nose and tries to think about all of this.  "But Gwynneth already loves Parcival, I think, so he already _has_ the key to her heart...  So this is... oh, this is hard."  She's silent for a few moments.  "I _think_," she says all of a sudden, "that you've struck me with a new thought.  Parcival's hidden his true self behind his own walls.  That is what I have sensed.  And so...  Perhaps you can give Parcival the key to his _own_ heart, so that he may truly know himself, and if he so chooses, give it freely to Gwynneth when the time is right."  She tilts her head.  "What do _you_ think, dear brother?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 31, 2005)

"Mmm. Ok, that should work too. Bring me to Percival, then. We need to be alone. And in a dark room."

Simon tells the young knight to sit on the floor and relax. He sits in front of him a puts a hand over his eyes. It's something really weird for him. In his life, he sneaked into many places, but never into another soul. This is the first time he really has to accept that his destiny has changed. Closing Percival's eyes, he makes him look inside. He searches Percival mind and heart for the chains he put on himself, because he wants him to be free, and yet to give him a path, so he wouldn't be lost in his new freedom. He tries to untie the knight's hand from the snares others and what the others would thought put on him, so he'll be able to go where his honor and his love will carry him. And through this all, he shows Percival's conscience what he's doing, so he'll know himself better, and hopefully won't lose this new path. Finally he faces the wall Percival built around his true feelings, and looks for a door to unlock to show the young knight what's there.

OOC: Ummm... I think all of this looks to me like Divination (though I'm not sure if it's lesser), lesser preservation (strenghtening his key to understanding himself), and lesser creation (creating a key to free him from his self imposed restrictions). How does that sound?


----------



## sophist (Jul 31, 2005)

> OOC: Ummm... I think all of this looks to me like Divination (though I'm not sure if it's lesser), lesser preservation (strenghtening his key to understanding himself), and lesser creation (creating a key to free him from his self imposed restrictions). How does that sound?




Sounds fine, I'll work your plan into the resolution below.



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Closing Percival's eyes, he makes him look inside. He searches Percival mind and heart for the chains he put on himself, because he wants him to be free, and yet to give him a path, so he wouldn't be lost in his new freedom.




Inside the world of Percival's mind, you come upon the wall of black bones. <a lesser divination that reveals what blocks, what is to be unlocked.> you find a band of hobgoblins strengthening the wall, but they did not create it. They have the faces of several knights and they are chained together like a press gang from a prison working the roadside.



> He tries to untie the knight's hand from the snares others and what the others would thought put on him, so he'll be able to go where his honor and his love will carry him. And through this all, he shows Percival's conscience what he's doing, so he'll know himself better, and hopefully won't lose this new path.




These you can set free easily. Because it is within a mind only, you sense that you need to convince only Percival that you are doing something. Within the mind even a ghost can be real. So a ghost miracle makes a key, unlocking the chain. The hobgoblins flee.



> Finally he faces the wall Percival built around his true feelings, and looks for a door to unlock to show the young knight what's there.




Now you encounter a real problem: the does not seem to be a door there in the wall.
Hint:[sblock]If you want to study out of game what I am getting at here, listen to Pink Floyd's THE WALL, but only take it as a metaphor of process, not a case study.[/sblock]
From inside the wall, you hear faint singing from a young person:
"It was one miserable morning in black '44,
when the forward commander was told to sit tight,
when he asked that his men be withdrawn ...
... [too low to be intellegible]
It was dark all around,
there frost in the ground,
when the tigers broke free ... [too low to be intellegible]
... all of them dead, the rest of them dying ..."

<sorry for my bad memory, I will complete the above later, but the general idea I think is there now>

When you try to make a ghostly key, only senseless(?) ideas come forward: nothing, a hug, laughter, the cry of birth ....


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 31, 2005)

Simon stops, wondering what could build such a wall with no doors, and what it was meant to lock inside.

_Pain_, he thinks. _This wall is probably made of pain. Maybe the pain of a loss. It looks like a mourning that was never resolved, never allowed to see the sun. If I'm right, this is definitely something I can relate with._

He goes right to the wall, and touches the black bones with both his hands. Then he begins digging deep within himself, looking for a lost pain, he clings to an image he's seen many times in his nightmares, the image of a storm, big black clouds swirling around, and a lightning bolt that strikes and destroys the wing of a small white plane that starts spiralling down, and crashes violently on black rocks, while a hungry fire devours all. He digs out the pain he felt for his parents' loss, and how unjust and unfair it still feels even after so many years, and after his life has changed. He just hopes that if he could match the pain the wall is meant to keep inside, he'll be able to step through, and to help Percival from within.

_If I'm right, that's what is holding him back. How could he love Gwinneth and the child, if he's afraid he could put them through the same pain he suffered himself? I have to free him from this pain he keeps locked within, and show him that no love go waste, that his love will protect and look after them even when he'll be no longer around._


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jul 31, 2005)

*Alyra Tannenbaum, Marchessa of Innocence*

And as Simon departs with Parcival, Alyra surveys the assembled maidens.  "I think," she says pointedly, "that you will find that our ways are not the ways of our predecessors."  And smiles.

_Dunno if Empty and Chivalry are here with me, but it might be something interesting to discuss while Keys is entering Parcival's mind._


----------



## Charles Rampant (Jul 31, 2005)

Empty frowns (impressive on his marble face), and speaks. 'I am uncertain if I even HAD a predecessor. Certainly, I have seen no indication of such a person yet. Is there another of your foppish castles lying around empty?'


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

David follows in afterwards, "Well, if there's no indication of a previous Empty," David winks, "Then he must've been pretty good, right? You have your own castle, anyway. It's just not where everyone can get to it."

He holds a hand up to the maidens, "Hello, ladies, no need to get up. A hello will suffice. This is informal, anyway. I hope you're all happy and well."

Chivalry turns to his familia, "Is the issue between our two citizens being worked out? I'll assume Keys has it under control for now. We are indeed very different from our predecessors. I'm thinking we might want to start some things from scratch. I've heard some questionable acts by some of the 'knights'--I have to put a stop to that as quickly as possible."


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Aug 1, 2005)

Alyra claps her hands together as an expression crosses her face that suggests that something has come to mind.  "How about if we have a party?  You know, like... a Chancel-warming party.  We can have the Elatic help us send invitations to other Nobles and make a few allies, and introduce ourselves officially to the citizenry to show that things are different.  It might be a good idea to make some friends, after all."  She peers up at Once and David, a rather curious feat given her natural height.  "Well, what d'you think?"


----------



## Charles Rampant (Aug 1, 2005)

OOC: Once is 'a noble but stern greek statue, over 7 feet tall [...] made of marble'. It's not much of a feat at all to look up at him. Especially when you consider his magnificent contributions to the fields of morality and compassion  [/ooc]

'Interesting idea. Would let us get to know the other nobles. Somehow I suspect i'll be greatly disappointed by them.'


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2005)

"That sounds like a good idea, Innocence. While I'm at it, I could have a reknighting ceremy beforehand so that the knights are aware of the new ideals." David smiles at young Alyra. "It would also be a good opportunity to learn about our predecessors. You may even find someone that won't disappoint you, Empty."


----------



## sophist (Aug 3, 2005)

*SIMON:*
At first your idea does not seem to work. The fury of the storm makes the wall only grow. But then, there seems to be an undertstanding ... between that wall and the strom. Not by violence, but deep within that storm there is the howling of loss.
Then the storm had its way, and only a few breezes of mourning remain. And they shatter the wall.

It's a strange scene. You must be somewhere on a tree giantic beyond your wildest dreams. This branch must be at leat a mile wide, but what from what is above, you (other branches,
enormous leafes) conclude the environs. Before you, the is a large building from black marble. In front of it, there is a field of corpses. Only a single one moves, from him you hear the faint singing. Between the corpeses there are smahed statues of warriors that slowly begin to reassmble. They're from the same black marble as the the building, whose shapes are somewhat unclear, but you realize that this is from the vagueness with which Parcival remebers it.

You hear his voice from behind you, his newer self:" The Impatrix sent the Lords to the Mausoleum of the Lord of the Second Age. We were to divert, the guardians, while the Lords went inside. But there was another guardian: he threw the Lords out like puppets. He was of an impossible beauty that made me weep with joy. But all my friends dead, and I lived only because the Lords were so helpless against the true guardians. My joy, my helpless joy that drown my boundless sorrow. I could not stand this... it is nearly unbearable even now."

He walks over to his old self, who sings:
" ... and the high Lords gave thanks,
as the other troops held back the enemy ranks
for a while.
So the entrance was made at the price
of a few dozen ordinary lives ..."

*ALYRA, DAVID, ONCE:*
The maidens bow to their lords (, hearing your decision?). As you mention the party, you can't help to notice their wondering looks.
So you want to go see the Elatic?


----------



## Charles Rampant (Aug 3, 2005)

'How do we go about hosting a social gathering? Just write 'come to our place and talk to us' on the stars in the mortal world?' Asks Once dryly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2005)

"Oh, we can have notes sent to the other Nobles. Every single one. I'm sure Edward or the Elatic will be able to handle it. If the party is in a few weeks, there's plenty of time to inform everyone as well. We can go and ask them what they think of the idea."


----------



## Charles Rampant (Aug 9, 2005)

'Lets go ask simon, and then get it started then. We might as well get the excitement of a room full of super-ego's over with as soon as possible.'


----------



## sophist (Aug 10, 2005)

I think Simon is done with Parcival, who has to chew on quite some things, but _probably_ with his new resources of chivalric spririt, he can cope with them.

<Lichenhart is away for now ... on to the Elatic or another castle?>


----------



## Charles Rampant (Aug 11, 2005)

Elatic. Once will head that way.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 12, 2005)

"Going to talk with the Elatic, then, are we?" David follows Once in that direction to inform the Elatic of their idea, and to ask for recommendations.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Aug 12, 2005)

"I think that's a good plan," says Alyra hurriedly, and tags along behind.


----------



## sophist (Aug 16, 2005)

"well, I do like your idea, but I think a good deal of the other nobles will be reserved, to say in the least. Our beloved impatrix has kept the previous generations of her nobles away from all others ... I don't know why. But there will be some who did not take this well and others might think newcomers/outsiders might make good scapegoat. This not to dissuade my Lords, but as a word of caution.

"Personally, I think it's high times that this isolation is broken. I guess the mistress thinks the time has come to play her hand. But, as you surely remember what happenend last time, I cannot be more specific.

"In my opinion, the most suitable place for your party would be chivalries castle. As far as I know, in Mylady's Innocennts castle, you'd trip all the while of unique and untouched things. A party would only devastate the rumored unicorn garden. At my Lords Keys castle the guest would have difficuties to get from room too room.   And at his Unexspectedness Once ... err ... castle there is nothing -- except a horrendous roar, that some citizens heard near the entrance.

"Food is another matter. The people of Degg have simple tastes, but sometimes that might be the best for the jaded palate of a noble. There is even a rustic appeal to it. I am afraid we don't have any great cooks, except maybe for Lady Alyra's confectioner and chocolatier. But that one vowed to make his sweets for those of pure hearts.

"..."

<Well we can go on and on about how to plan a party, the question is how much detail do you want. *i* think I can be fractal at this point, meaning that I can supply details but will do so only insofar you care to look at it in depth.>


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2005)

"Well, I think an opportunity to jump into Noble society is a worthwhile one. It will also help us to learn about our predecessors. It is good to have caution, of course, and I hope our familia will continue to keep counsel with each other and with those with whom we have entrusted responsibility. We should also inform Diadora of this too.

"My castle does seem like a suitable place for the gathering. It is a place of unity for my familia and Derr'Degg, and it will at least temporarily serve as a place of unity for Nobles." David looks at his peers and smiles.

"A number of us are suited for some degree of culinary arts, I think food may not be difficult. We should have our best cooks try to make some items and we may supply the rest."

ooc for all:[sblock]_I don't really care how in-detail we plan this. I don't think a lot of detail is necessary since I can pull off Creations left and r ight, but I think some of us may come up with interesting ideas, but it doesn't all have to be right now either. With the food, I was thinking a Creation of Food is really easy to pull off, but if we combine out Aspects, we can pull off an Aspect 4 Miracle in cooking if we're in agreement. That's some mighty tasty grub. Alternately, if we combine our Aspects to discuss the food, can I have a Creation of Food to have food as good as the Aspect 4 Miracle? Kind of combining the effects?_[/sblock]


----------



## sophist (Aug 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "We should also inform Diadora of this too."




"If I know, Her Wildness will know, too."



> With the food, I was thinking a Creation of Food is really easy to pull off, but if we combine out Aspects, we can pull off an Aspect 4 Miracle in cooking if we're in agreement. That's some mighty tasty grub. Alternately, if we combine our Aspects to discuss the food, can I have a Creation of Food to have food as good as the Aspect 4 Miracle? Kind of combining the effects?




Even if you are Aspect 4, that does not include perfect cooking knowledge. But your improvisation will be still pretty impressive, Jdvn1 is right here.
But the Elatic proposes not to tell the other nobles that you cooked yourself," ... because one can never know what an impression that leaves."

You can use miracles to create food directly, but that has the same limits as cooking, i.e. that by ennobeling you did not get any additional knowledge about cooking. Referring to Aspect 4 again will smooth over things, you will be able to improvise and get _almost all_ of it right.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 18, 2005)

ooc: In that case, could I do a Creation of Books for cookbooks and use Aspect for us to read the books really, really quickly and then pool our knowledge that way? I'm not sure how fast this'd happen, though.


----------



## sophist (Aug 18, 2005)

He, he. You got it. Thgat is how you can supplement cooking knowledge. With your aspect speed reading grasping 

ps: I am not sure that one can create knowlege out of thein air, or if a cookbook in Derr'Degg would contain only early greek to hellenistic recipes, but I figured what the heck,
it should be no problem to go to a prosaic world store to buy all the cookbooks you want. So I decided to shortcut the process and allow you to create them anyway. however, I hereby reserve me ability to restrict highly specialized or spritial knowlegde. Cooking recipes are neither.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 26, 2005)

_ooc: Does anybody have any more ideas for the party or should we move on to Castle Innocence?_


----------



## Charles Rampant (Aug 29, 2005)

*OOC:*


 Detail wise I only want the details that help set the mood. Pages of cooking trivia is not my thing 







Once frowns and says, 'I do not think that telling Diadora would hurt, even if she does know what you do. Respect should be expressed, not assumed. And I have no issues with moving on to Innocences castle at this point.'


----------



## sophist (Sep 7, 2005)

Trying a basic RPG trope:

So, your characters are all standing in front of the temple, where it all started - in game only a day ago. What will your characters do now?


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Sep 14, 2005)

_Well, any chance we can get ahold of Diadora?_


----------



## sophist (Sep 14, 2005)

_You can always talk to the Elatic, what he knows, Diadora will also know. However, if it is really important Diadora might apear. Why do you want to see her.

<I completed the descrption of Innocence's castle, but now I wait till tomorrow to see if you want to see the imaptirx FIRST. If not, I can post it at a moments notice. It was more difficult to write it than I imagined, at least in part because I stumbled across GTA:San Andreas in a cybercafe and was pretty much hooked. Not only did that take away writing time, but it is also not very conductive to thinking about Innocence. >_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 14, 2005)

_Hm, if telling the Elatic and our Imperator about the party would be quick, we might as well get that out of the way. I expect Things to happen at Castle Innocence._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 16, 2005)

_OOC: I just thought I could just finish the part with Parcival while we decide. Is it a bad idea?_

Simon remembers the song the old Parcival keeps singing, and its meaning. He is deeply upset by how the Lords disposed of Parcival friends, as if they were just cannon fodder.
But he has to help Parcival. To help him love again, feel again, cry for his lost friends as he was meant to do, probably is to help him get free of this supernatural joy he wasn't meant to feel, that has become a guilt and a burden. He is no psychologist, and he feels that probably the only way he can help him is to make him forget.
Since he learned that music and poetry have a degree of power in this chancel he tries to counter the song with a poem he vaguely remembers, a poem by a sad artist.

_Forgetfulness is like a song 
That, freed from beat and measure, wanders. 
Forgetfulness is like a bird whose wings are reconciled, 
Outspread and motionless, -- 
A bird that coasts the wind unwearyingly. 

Forgetfulness is rain at night, 
Or an old house in a forest, -- or a child. 
Forgetfulness is white, -- white as a blasted tree, 
And it may stun the sybil into prophecy, 
Or bury the Gods. 

I can remember much forgetfulness._*

He goes to the weeping Parcival, and looks straight in his eyes, trying to find in them the image of the being of beauty. If he manages to find it, he tries to lock it away, looking at it the least possible, shutting it so closed that Parcival's mind won't reach it anymore. He hopes this way the knight will be able to mourn the loss of his fellows, and maybe feel a bit guilty because he survived where they died, but won't feel anymore that cursed and senseless joy thinking about their death. He faces then the newer Parcival to see how he reacts.

* _Forgetfulness, by Hart Crane_


----------



## sophist (Sep 16, 2005)

_<I really like that you finsh that last strand of the Parcival Scene, Lichenhart>_

Parcival turns to you, getting up. There are tears in his eye, but also relief. "Thanks, _good_ Lord. I think that is the way. I locked everything away to forget, but it was exactly that what tied me to the past. With only the destructive forgotten I can try to find a new balance." He pauses and looks around.
"But I fear all to soon, You and i will have to face this place again. The Impatrix sent the old Lords here and I think she will send you,too. Perhaps it is vanity, but I think you should give her this." He quotes:

"I don't know anymore
What people come here for,
Disturbing all the peace they hope to find.
They come here from the city
'Cause the country is so pretty
And bring along the noise they left behind.

...

I don't see any change
When people move out on the range.
They take offense and hold a grudge for years.
If they'd only just forgive
And teach their children how to live
We'd find a paradise behind our fears."(1)

He hands you a ball of light containting a latern."Tell our Mistress, one can be too good a hermit. There is also a story about a blind savant and a latern, but you have to ask someone more wise than me about it."

As you slowly leave this memory and wake up you surprisingly find the light transfered to chnacel reality. _It is the eqivantent of an Imperator point.

<Here is the decription of castle innocence, before i as yesterday thought "later, later" and then forgot about it. sigh>_

As you near Innocence's castle on a small path entirely devoid of weeds, you soon notice a high wall closing in a large area. Above it you see two thin white towers with pure white flags.
As you reach the gate in the white wall, there is no lock or handle on it. But Lady Innocence herself has the idea. SHe utters the word "please" and the gate opens. Inside around a lovely little manor strechtes a large lawn, trimmed perfectly. On trees in flull bloom sit white doves. Small Children play in a corner with a sweet-temperd lion.
Around the manor is an array immmaculate flower bed, one sort of flower to each. To the left and right of the manor house rise the thin towers, each guarded by a knight in shining armor.
The air is sweetly scented and the shy above is now untainted by clouds. The inside of the manor is dominated by white marböe, too, but patterns on the wall and floor are made of other colors of marble, even ones you think not available in nature. The furtiture is in modern classical style, without ornament. Black leather, gleaming steel, and dark wood domnates. It radiates a sense of simplicity and restraint.
To your welcome, three people come: an austere old woman, her grey hair in a bun, Fräulein Rottenmeier, wearing a grey lonk skirt. An old, somwhat messy old man with wild white hair, who reminds you somewhat of Albert Einstein. He carries an unorderly file. Lastly, a bulky man with an elegant moustache, judging from his clothing the chef you already heard about. He carries a tray bearing a choclate cake.
All look at you exspectantly.
Fräulein Rotenmeier looks as if she wants to say something, but holds back.


(1) from: http://moonpathtarot.tripod.com/tarotpoetry/id10.html
    i however do not entirely agree with the interpretation of the hermit there.
    Discretion and other sources advised.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 16, 2005)

Simon lets Parcival go, after giving a few recommendation about Gwinneth and the child, apologizing for having misjudged him, and offering his best wishes.

He carries around the ball of Light as if it was a precious and fragile treasure, looking at the little lantern within, wondering about its secret. He can only guess its importance and value, and isn't quite able to explain it to his brothers and sister.

As they explain their idea, he is a little undecided about the party, because he would love it and has not the heart to say no to Alyra, but he really needs time to work at least on some of the unanswered questions. Otherwise he's sure he would be unable to enjoy it.

When they stop at the temple, he repeats to the Elatic what Percival told him, and the poem too, without missing a word. Waiting carefully for any reaction by him or their Mistress, he asks if he perchance knows the tale of the blind man and the lantern. Then he shows him the ball of light, and if the Imperatrix shows up personally to receive it, he'll hand it to her with a bow that would make David proud.

§ § §​
He is also very curious to see Castle Innocence, and he finds it a little like he imagined it. He finds quite likable Alyra's servants too. Fraulein Rottenmeier reminds him a little of his governess, the old man looks interesting indeed, and he can't wait to know if he qualifies for that chocolate cake. His mouth waters a bit at the thought of it, but is he a "pure of heart"?
He doesn't want to step on his hostess' toes, though, and waiting for her cue, he only introduces himself.

"How nice to get such a warm welcome. My name is Simon, Duke of Keys."


----------



## sophist (Sep 20, 2005)

<Darn have to look up in the bok and forgot it. Doadora's reaction here soon.>

Do you give the light to the Impatrix when she comes?!?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 20, 2005)

_OOC: sorry I misread and somehow I thought the light became a part of the Chancel rather than showing up in the Chancel. I'll update my post above accordingly._


----------



## sophist (Oct 20, 2005)

As the Elatic summons Diadora, a wind rises. The people on the square of Derr flee to their houses.
An ominous feeling hangs in the air. The wind speed rises and rises, then suddenly stops. You momentraily gasp, then realize the air is there. And also the Impatrix. With her apearance, the temple roof shatters and is thrown off in every direction. Then Diadora reverts to human size and shape. From the ruined temple she goes right into your midst.

„My dear Children: what a strange gift you have brought me. My strength in no longer failing, but there is a sense of of wonder i have lost in this war. I got lost in my own war, although my goal was to stop the war of all wars, the Valde Bellum.

All this bodes well: the impossible we have to do ...  no ... I planed you to achive, might be done. But I will start at the beginning. I will be not like the symbol Hermit your servant knows. The Hermit knows a greater truth, but his secluded distance keeps him from effectively teaching this truth. I have been so obsessed with guiding you to this knowledge from distance, that my purpose might have have been lost.

At the beginning is the Parable of the Lamp. Unable to contain Crime with the oppsitions of Light and Darkness or Death the Blind Man leaves to become a poet. It is said that thus the decendants to the Blind Man forgot where they come form. It is true that many did, but not I. The  reason might be  that I am the Mistress of the Forgotten and the Hidden. So my wanderings among the stars were eons longer thab for others of my kind. In mean time the creator has made himself a new universe, a new creation to achive perfection. Because my children, the Truth is we Wild Lord are Angels of and older Creation. Noone knows how many creations there have been. The stars are their remeants.
Maybe one day this one will be another among their number, because the Excrusians are the Angels of the new creation. The „energy“ that „is“ the spiritus dei is there only once and if there is to be a new creation, it needs the concepts of the old. And the Excrusians get them. So in some perverse sense what they say is true: if they ride off with creation, it will live in a new one. But I want to halt this great circle, there is no need for it. But I am again progressing too fast.

As I wandered I also came to „somewhere“, there were no more stars, but only emptyness. A void to be filled, as I found out. But also a void where great monsters dwell. As I searched in this void I came upon Senidnemrapsetracedecalpal: an immense shape I cannot describe in words. But as his creation was as Forgotten and Hidden as mine, I could understand ... it. It is a remenant of a world from which Cneph took Perfection, but it persited because perfection was static there and Cneph did not want that. Senidnemrapsetracedecalpal had a perfect, static creation, but what was lost to him has made him into a something that wants to swallow everything to regain it. But then, my powers were greater: so I Hid, and was Forgotten: and wandered on.

I the void I met a second aberration. This was Tikarehkcolevolnnamztlob, which has lost change to Cneph. It is like an enormous sign, to be read by noone. I as Mistress of the Forgotten and the Hidden i could understand. It is like an inscription recording the taking of Change. But had to avert my eyes quickly: before too much understanding drew me in this dead remembrence. But then, my powers were greater: so I Hid, and was Forgotten: and wandered on.

Finally, I came upon a place that was new. Great beings stood there. They welcomed me, but they wanted what I had/represented for their new world. I cannot decribe what I saw: Their language has not been hidden and forgotten. Try to make sense out of this: Ahwt uyo nawt ot eepk uto yb lalw emosc (cakb) to nuath uoy. They wanted to fight me into submission, they tried to be like me, steal my identity, so I tried to hide. They used strategy to undo my hiding so I tried to make them forget and fled.

So I hid among the earthly Wild ones, lost to their origins. I pretended to be one of them: igrorant.
Yet through this feigned ignorane I wanted to lead my adoped children to wiesdom, sending them on quests to understand the truth on their own. To The Starry Void, and to the grave of the first angel killed by the Excrusians. These are hard excersises, and I know now it hardend the souls of your predecessors.

By a small miracle, to create a change out of nothing, you gained an reptactle of Imperial subtle energy, that cut through this gordic Knot of involvements. Since you did this without confonting the Excrusians, who guard the corpse of the angel the slayed first, whom they had to slay first to gain something through the destruction of concepts, this creation is unstained by their presence.

If this was to happen, the prophesied time has come, a prophecy that, found in The Starry Vault of Used Concepts,  not used in new creations, said that one day the circle may be broken: by letting Cneph create all he needs without destruction.

This has only proved to be possible.It some ways, my adopted children, by generation of this point, you might have this proven possible.

This opens a new avenue besides my old plan. Besides leading noble Spirits to wisdom about the world, I planned them to attack the Excrusians at maybe the fundmental implicate flaw of their existence: their concept. For their mission to succseed, there must be a concept or priciple of Excrusiation. To Excrusiate that, To ExExcrusiate, might have neutralised them.

To reach this point, my adopted children needed to go to the great beyond, so I thought I had to make them, to see as I saw, to witness what I witnessed;

... yet with this healing point there is a difference: you might change everything, the way the world is - even allowing for excruians – by „proving“ them on a larger scale. It worked for the Individual, you might find a ritual to create belief in this, in a community, and on larger scales: states, pact networks (also known as contract regimes), Continets, Worlds, maybe even more that one world.
The more the limits from this idea is removed, the more spritital weight it will have. By by accessing this limitless resouce that only spirit can be, an alternative to the opposite poles of the cycle of worlds is found, an with this the eternal war of duality ends.

Choose now, my adoped ones, from these open paths, or even find a more newer one. With the third, the fourth, fifths, n-ths is possible. These are the possibities that lie before you. If either plan works, the Noble World as we know it will end, and a non-hierarchic world for the concepts will be effective. Then we will be brothers and sisters all: No Lords, no Imperators, just encorporations of concepts, little gods, along with all those other little gods: true gods, angels, aberred angels, Light/Dark, arrons serpent.

Because the world ends as this, our greatest ally is Ananda, the Lord of Murder and the first age. He will shield all our doings from entropy and all his flunkies, i.e. All other Nobles. You cannot be found with the Rite of the witch hunt. As a balance, I and those I adopted, with be facing the stones of Freedom: all their enemies will gain them, to make use of their supernatural powers useless. The greatest of these stones render you complety mortal. Other stones only Aspect, others only Domain, well – i guess you understand. The Teleopoetic entity Ananda and I and others made this deal with required this. No matter what you do, you cannot loose this „drawback“. Well maybe you should see it as a lesson, as an inherent limit to this apocaplyptic confrontation of a world with its truths.

I cannot tell you much more, but I try to fill in the blanks: None of you now active represents the concepts I really stand for in this world: The forgotten, and the hidden, and shadows. I adopted you when I created this chancel. The Angel Platokrates was slain by the Excrusian, maybe destroying chivalry and innocence that way. In the mortal world, the result was the change from a feudal regime to a contract regime. I was the only one able to be on site to save the nobles and the concepts, Ananda saw to that. For you nothingness, I have no explaination, maybe in the sense only that you represent the fundamental negation of our undertaking. Or you represent it: I am not yet quite sure on that.

So the last thing before entering the new paths, you need to do is this: go back in time, to 1588, and make it possible for you to be here. Delay the killing of Platokrates until I arrive. Remember that you will face the stones of Freedom! This was another deal, I had to make with Ananda: that each new noble generation needs to aknowledge this pact, or can be adoped by any other imperator, just by annoucing this willingness to be adoped thrice in the three minutes after the third hour. And he made me accept Keys from the Imperator of the Light Anasthasius.

I think now you know the dark secrets of my world, and you have to decide the way you might be able to follow through, or even acknowlege the status quo, by being adoped By Lord Entroy and hios cronies, who have every reason to continue this war. For perfection and a new try at unblemished perfection by Cneph.

It is all complicated and interwoven: but in the end: what will you do?“


----------

